# Tipp: Sicherheitsbrillen als Radbrille mit hoher Qualität



## moxrox (16. Dezember 2013)

In einem anderen Themenstrang sind wir auf das Thema Schutzbrillen gekommen und ich denke das verdient einen eigenen Themenstrang wo Leute hier über verschiedene Schutzbrillenhersteller etwas beitragen können.

In diversen angelsächsischen Radsport Foren bin ich öfters auf den Tipp gestossen als Radbrille eine Sicherheitsbrille zu nutzen, in dem Fall ist der Hersteller Bolle, welcher zu dem weltbekannten Optikhersteller Bushnell gehört, sehr oft erwähnt worden.

http://www.bolle-safety.de/

Bisher hatte ich im Laufe der Jahre Sportbrillen von 50-150 Euro genutzt und hatte damit gute aber auch negative Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Von der Firma Bolle hatte ich mir bisher 3 verschiedene Brillentypen, die Preise varierten bei Ebay inclusive Lieferung bei ca. 11-15 Euro pro Stück. Also erstmal sehr günstig vom Preis und auffallend ist das recht ordentliche Design der Brillen die gar nicht so stark an Arbeitsbrillen erinnern.

Folgende Brillen Typen von Bolle besitze ich und ich werde kurz darüber berichten: Bollen Contour ESP, Bolle Cobra HD "Clear", Bolle Rush Twilight.









*Bolle Rush Twilight 
 (mittlerweile gibt es die verbesserte Bolle Rush+)*

Eigenschaften:

* doppelte anti-fog Beschichtung (innen und außen)
* ESP (filter Blaulicht, Blendschutz, besserer Kontrast bei Dämmerung)
* kratzfest
* 100% UV-Schutz
* sehr leicht und rahmenlos, klare Sicht und keine Beeinträchtigungen wie man es von manchen Arbeitsbrillen kennt.

Wirklich sehr beeindruckend ist die doppelte anti-fog Beschichtung, also die ist wirklich spitze  ! Wenn ich bei Kälte auf die Gläser mit dem Atem hauche sehe ich keinen Beschlag.
Die neuere Bolle Rush+ gibt es sogar mit Twillight + Plantinum Beschichtung.

Das ist wirklich nochmals eine erhebliche Steigerung gegenüber Brillen mit nur einfacher anti-fog Beschichtung und womöglich nur auf einer der Seite der Brillengläser.

Die Brille kann ich absolut empfehlen, vor allem für feuchte kalte Tage wenn Beschlag ein Problem ist und dafür ist sie wirklich super.

Gekauft habe ich sie hier für knappe 11Euro incl Lieferung:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bolle-Rush-S...85812777?pt=Arbeitsschutz&hash=item3cdbcefb29















*Bolle Cobra HD "Clear"*

Eigenschaften:

* hydrophobe Gläser "HD" (wasser- u. schmutzabweisend)
* anti-fog
* kratzfest
* 100% UV-Schutz
* klare Gläser/sehr klare Sicht und rahmenlos


*Ich empfehle die Brille rein wegen der HD Beschichtung vor allem bei Regen, wenn ihr eine klare Brille aber vor allem beschlagsfrei vorzieht dann schaut euch die Bolle Brillen mit PLATINUM Beschichtung an. Es gibt etliche unterschiedliche Modelle auf der Homepage von Bolle Safety.*


Hydrophobe Gläser sind eher bei höherpreisigen Sportbrillen bekannt und bieten gute Vorteile für die Sicht. Regen- u. Spritzwasser perlt ab (Lotuseffekt) und Schmutzspritzer können einfach weggewischt werden ohne dass es großartig schmiert. Die Brille ist sehr leicht auch mit der Wasserflasche zu reinigen.


Das Sichtfeld ist sehr groß wie bei der Twilight Version und sehr klar. Dadurch dass keine Ränder bestehen und die Brille sehr leicht ist, merkt man eigentlich so gut wie nicht dass man eine Brille auf der Nase trägt.
Absolut keine Beeinträchtigung der Sicht.

Die Brille Cobra gibt es mit Kopfband/Polster ebenso bzw man kann ein Kit für die Brille bestellen. Achtung beim Kauf, es gibt die Cobra mit klaren Gläsern auch ohne HD.

Anti-fog gibt es auch hier allerdings sieht man Beschlag, der zwar durch die Beschichtung minimiert wird bzw schneller wieder vergeht. Allerdings kein Vergleich zu der Brille mit doppelter anti-fog Beschichtung.

Ich denke hydrophobe Gläser "HD" sind recht interessant und für den Preis bietet die Brille doch sehr viel.

Gekauft habe ich sie hier für ca. 15€ incl Lieferung:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bolle-Cobra-...-Scratch-COBHDPI-Clear-HD-Lens-/181297094924?


Noch ein kleiner Erfahrungswert aus der Praxis zu der Bolle Cobra HD "Clear":

Durch die HD Gläser perlt das Wasser ab bei Regen bzw es entstehen kleine Tröpfchen. Das ist mir vor ein paar Tagen aufgefallen als mich ein Regenguss erwischte. Bei anderen Brillen läuft das Wasser breiter über die Gläser herunter und die Sicht wird schlechter. Mir fiel eben positiv auf, dass durch die Tröpfchenbildung die Sicht bei Regen wesentlich besser ist.




Es gibt noch viele andere Modelle von dieser Firma, aber diese zwei Brillen sind wirklich spitze und vor allem für den niedrigen Preis.

Die Bolle Contour ist ebenso noch eine interessante Brille, bei meinem Modell allerdings mit ESP bemerkte ich manchmal einen Reflex/Spiegelung in den Gläsern bei Gegenlicht, das habe ich mit den anderen genannten Brillen nicht. Das hängt vielleicht mit der etwas höheren Sicherheit und dicke der Gläser selber zusammen. Diese Brille wurde aber sehr oft in Radsportforen empfohlen und es gibt sie in verschiedensten Ausführungen, auch mit klaren Gläsern.

Von anderen Herstellern gibt es ebenso noch Arbeitsbrillen, vielleicht hat jemand hier Erfahrungen gesammelt und möcht mit einem Bericht beitragen.


----------



## RetroRider (16. Dezember 2013)

Schutzbrillen haben oft Bügel, die man nicht unter dem Helm/Ohrenschützer tragen kann. Die Bollé Contour ist da eine sehr angenehme Ausnahme. Wenn man klare Gläser will, kommt sowieso kaum was Anderes in Frage, weil's im Radsportbereich kaum was gibt. Soweit ich weiß, gibt's die Contour in 2 Ausführungen: Plastikrahmen und Metallrahmen. Metall ist natürlich schwerer. Ich hab' die Metallversion, und bin absolut zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (16. Dezember 2013)

Toller beitrag, aber....das, was Du als Bolle Cobra Twilight beschreibst, ist im Link von Dir (Ebay) als Bolle Rush twilight benannt..?


Und die gibt's auch schon für um 7 Euro....
http://www.wss-berlin.de/soft-air/softair-brillen-masken/bolle-rush-twilight.html
Ist das die, die Du bennat hast, als doppelbeschichtet?
Irgendwie kommt man mit den 3 beschriebenen Brillen durcheinander, zumal die eine, die Cobra, wohl Rush auch heisst??


Ansonsten aber Top!


----------



## 3idoronyh (16. Dezember 2013)

..


----------



## Snap4x (16. Dezember 2013)

Da fÃ¤llt mir auch fÃ¼r die Arbeiter unter euch ein:
Hilti und WÃ¼rth haben auch Brillen fÃ¼r unter 15â¬ und die sehen auch recht stylisch aus, wenn ihr jetzt kein schnickschnack haben wollt.


----------



## moxrox (17. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Toller beitrag, aber....das, was Du als Bolle Cobra Twilight beschreibst, ist im Link von Dir (Ebay) als Bolle Rush twilight benannt..?
> 
> 
> Und die gibt's auch schon für um 7 Euro....
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, das habe ich doch glatt verwechselt, uff sorry. Ich habe es ausgebessert.

Der Preis von wss ist eigentlich fast gleich da Versandkosten noch hinzukommen, aber ihr werdet schon im Internet ein für euch ansprechendes Angebot finden.

Ja,die Twilight ist die zweifach beschichtete Brille:
http://www.bolle-safety.de/linsentechnologie


----------



## 3idoronyh (17. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt passt es! Ich musste dadrau hinweisen, denn es machte sonst keinen Sinn!


ich finde es klasse, dass jemand hier auch mal Feedback gibt, und das Forum mit Erfahrungen, konkret gemacht, bereichert!


Danke!


----------



## Guent (17. Dezember 2013)

Auch zu empfehlen, hat höhenverstellbare Bügel und passt gut in den Helm:

http://m.engelbert-strauss.de/Arbei...e_s_Schutzbrille_Loneos-7040000-7476142-699-0
:thumbup:


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Dezember 2013)

Die Gretchenfrage lautet mal wieder, gibts da auch was für Brillenträger, ohne gleich den Gegenwert für einen Laufradsatz draufzulegen?
Überbrillen für Brillenträger gibt es ja anscheinend einige, aber über die Eignung zum Fahrradfahren findet man da nur sehr spärliche Infos.


----------



## Snap4x (17. Dezember 2013)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/search/&url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=%20schutzbrille%20mit%20sehst%C3%A4rke&x=0&y=0?ie=UTF8&tag=preisprodu0d-21"]Amazon.de: schutzbrille mit sehstÃ¤rke[/ame]


----------



## schwarzwaldrad (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo "moxrox",

vielen Dank für die Tipps, ich hab mir beide Modelle bestellt, bei dem Preis kann man mal was neues probieren.
Ich werde noch kurz meinen Senf dazu abgeben wenn ich die Brillen testen konnte.

Grüße
schwarzwaldrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom1986 (17. Dezember 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Amazon.de: schutzbrille mit sehstÃ¤rke



gibts sowas auch mit "minus" Dioptrin also (weitsichtig)


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Dezember 2013)

tomtom1986 schrieb:


> gibts sowas auch mit "minus" Dioptrin also (weitsichtig)



Weitsichtigkeit wird doch mit + angegeben, kurzsichtig sind die mit Minus.
Der Amazon-Link funktioniert übrigens nur im Zitat, nicht im Originalpost (die Forensoftware macht bei Amazon da gerne solche Sachen), und ist leider ansonsten auch nicht sonderlich hilfreich.
Denn wie oben schon erwähnt, Schutzbrillen gibt es genug, Empfehlungen fürs Fahrradfahren so gut wie keine.


----------



## tomtom1986 (17. Dezember 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Weitsichtigkeit wird doch mit + angegeben, kurzsichtig sind die mit Minus.
> Der Amazon-Link funktioniert übrigens nur im Zitat, nicht im Originalpost (die Forensoftware macht bei Amazon da gerne solche Sachen), und ist leider ansonsten auch nicht sonderlich hilfreich.
> Denn wie oben schon erwähnt, Schutzbrillen gibt es genug, Empfehlungen fürs Fahrradfahren so gut wie keine.



Ja dann mein ich Kurzsichtig auf jedenfall mit minus. Gibts da auch solche Brillen? Bei Google und so finde ich nichts


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Dezember 2013)

Für Nachtfahrten verwende ich auch eine klare Schutzbrille vom Baumarkt im "Sonnenbrillenformat", hat sich bewährt!


----------



## maloh1705 (17. Dezember 2013)

schon mal über Kontaktlinsen vom Optiker des Vertrauens nachgedacht?
Gut angepasst funktionieren die bei mir einwandfrei! (- 7,0 dpt)
Gruß Marcus


----------



## tomtom1986 (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab noch einige zu Hause leider hab ich es bis jetzt noch nicht geschaft welche in mein Auge zu machen.

Zählt leider zu den dingen dich ich einfach nicht hinbekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (17. Dezember 2013)

Reinmachen ist bei mir kein Problem, Drinbehalten schon. Meine Augen tränen die wieder raus, die müssten speziell angepasst werden, wo wir wieder beim Kostenargument wären.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (17. Dezember 2013)

tomtom1986 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einige zu Hause leider hab ich es bis jetzt noch nicht geschaft welche in mein Auge zu machen.
> 
> Zählt leider zu den dingen dich ich einfach nicht hinbekomme.



Einfach mal ne Woche frei nehmen, dann schaffst du das schon! 

Gerade beim Arbeitsschutz sind doch die Anforderungen massiv, da müsste es doch Schutzbrillen mit Korrektur easy geben? Einfach mal die Gewerkschaft fragen ...


----------



## manne (17. Dezember 2013)

Ist jemanden eine entspiegelte, klare Schutzbrille bekannt?


----------



## Boshard (17. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir für 10 im Toom eine von Metabo (mit Klarem Glas) gekauft 
die ist zu 100% gleich zu einer von UVEX 

Die Uvex würde ca. 15 kosten


----------



## moxrox (17. Dezember 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die Gretchenfrage lautet mal wieder, gibts da auch was für Brillenträger, ohne gleich den Gegenwert für einen Laufradsatz draufzulegen?
> Überbrillen für Brillenträger gibt es ja anscheinend einige, aber über die Eignung zum Fahrradfahren findet man da nur sehr spärliche Infos.



Bolle soll angeblich Marktführer sein, die müssten eigentlich fast alles haben. Bisschen gegoogelt und folgendes gefunden, da gibt es sicherlich noch mehr wenn du dich auf deren Homepage umschaust. Ich sehe andere haben auch schon Möglichkeiten gepostet.

Überbrille für Brillenträger mit klaren Gläsern 

Bolle Overlight

*anti-fog
*anti-kratz
* 2 verschieden Größen

http://www.bolle-safety.de/buegelbrillen/overlight-ovlitspsi


Bolle Tracker 

Die Brille hat scheinbar eine integrierten optischen Einsatz den man individuell nach Sehstärke anpassen kann.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKA-z3y78hc&html5=1"]BollÃ© Safety - SOS Tracker tutorial - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Guent (17. Dezember 2013)

Aaaa


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hm, die Bolle Overlight könnte evtl. eine Option sein. Aber Erfahrungen dazu sind anscheinend auch wieder mal gleich null.

Und bei der Tracker braucht man für den Korrektureinsatz wieder erstmal optische Gläser, die man sich separat schleifen lassen muss.


----------



## moxrox (17. Dezember 2013)

Jupp, die optischen Gläser für 10 Euro ist der Einsatz und die kann man schleifen lassen. Wahrscheinlich bietet die Firma oder andere auch bereits vorgefertigte Sehstärken, teilweise haben andere darüber schon geschrieben. Ob die Bolle Tracker anti-fog oder ähnliches besitzt habe ich nicht nachgeschaut.

http://www.schutzgut.de/augenschutz/schutzbrillen/bolle-optischer-einsatz-fuer-tracker-ii.php

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B004X176DG/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1"]Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Bollé Schutzbrille für Brillenträger TRACKER II mit optischem Einsatz RX[/ame]


Google doch einfach mal.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Dezember 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Jupp, die optischen Gläser für 10 Euro ist der Einsatz und die kann man schleifen lassen.


Leider nicht ganz, das für 10 Euro ist nur der Plastikrahmen, die Gläser selbst und das Schleifen derselben ist da nicht inbegriffen.


----------



## moxrox (17. Dezember 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Leider nicht ganz, das für 10 Euro ist nur der Plastikrahmen, die Gläser selbst und das Schleifen derselben ist da nicht inbegriffen.



Ok

von UVEX gibt es Überbrillen mit klaren Gläsern, das Design ist allerdings oft recht kastenförmig. Zumindest was ich so gehen habe.

Angeblich ist diese hier zweiseitig mit anti-fog beschichtet, aber das würde ich auf der UVEX Seite nachprüfen ob das auch wirklich stimmt.
http://www.arbeitsschutz-sigel.de/uvex-UEberbrille-beidseitig-beschlagfrei-farblos-9161305


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpiet (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde ja auch, die Tracker sieht schon sehr nach Arbeitsbrille aus, allein schon durch den dicken, schwarzen Rahmen. Auf dem Mountainbike nicht unbedingt schick.

Ich selber suche ja auch immer noch nach einer bezahlbaren und schicken Lösung für Brillenträger (Kontaktlinsen sind für mich keine Option). Aber alles, was gut aussieht, kostet sofort deutlich über 100 € plus optische Gläser.


----------



## moxrox (21. Dezember 2013)

schwarzwaldrad schrieb:


> Hallo "moxrox",
> 
> vielen Dank für die Tipps, ich hab mir beide Modelle bestellt, bei dem Preis kann man mal was neues probieren.
> Ich werde noch kurz meinen Senf dazu abgeben wenn ich die Brillen testen konnte.
> ...



Gerne, eine Resonanz wäre sicherlich interessant inwiefern Meinungen anderer zu diesen Brillen lauten.


----------



## kreisbremser (2. Januar 2014)

früher haben wir des visier unserer mopedhelme mit spüli eingeschmiert, ganz dünn. dann sind die auch nicht mehr beschlagen. geht sicher auch mit vaseline o.ä. vielleicht hilft das dem einen oder anderen.


----------



## slowbeat (3. Januar 2014)

Für die Brillenträger hab ich leider keine Lösung aber die hier ist das billigste was es so gibt. Baugleich mit diversen Modellen von 3M, Bolle und so weiter. Ich empfinde die Brille als sehr bequem und leicht, dazu ist sie auch recht verzerrungsarm und bekommt auch nicht so schnell Kratzer. Kauftip.


----------



## kreisbremser (4. Januar 2014)

optisch kein highlight...gibts die auch in wagenfarbe? . interessant wäre ein test oder ein tüv-siegel wg. uv-schutz... alles keine garantien, aber wäre nach wie vor sowas wie ein gütesiegel. produziert die firma in deutschland, oder importieren die?

edit: jetzt les ich grad holland.... klingt ja auch besser als china.


----------



## slowbeat (4. Januar 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> optisch kein highlight...gibts die auch in wagenfarbe? . interessant wäre ein test oder ein tüv-siegel wg. uv-schutz... alles keine garantien, aber wäre nach wie vor sowas wie ein gütesiegel. produziert die firma in deutschland, oder importieren die?
> 
> edit: jetzt les ich grad holland.... klingt ja auch besser als china.


Die sind nach EN geprüft wie jede andere Schutzbrille (Prüfzeichen im Bügel) und werden irgendwo hergestellt von einer Firma die halt auch andere mit den Dingern beliefert. Von Holland steht da gar nix.


----------



## kreisbremser (4. Januar 2014)

folge ich deinem link komm ich auf das ebay-angebot mit dem titel "5 Stück PELTOR Virtua Fan Brille Orange Sonnenbrille Holland Niederlande".
deshalb holland.... vielleicht bezieht sich das aber auch nur auf oranje o.ä. . nichts für ungut.


----------



## slowbeat (4. Januar 2014)

Ok, zerpflücken wir das Ganze mal:
Peltor ist Teil der 3M-Gruppe, das Modell Virtua ist eine normale Schutzbrille, Prüfzeichen CE 166-FT. 

"Fan Brille Orange Sonnenbrille Holland Niederlande" sind keine Produktbezeichnungen sondern Suchbegriffe für die Ebaysuche und wenn man ein klein wenig clever ist kommt man drauf, dass die Wörter "Fan", "Orange", "Holland" und "Niederlande" nicht das  Produkt beschreiben können. 

Wo die Brille letztlich herkommt ist Schnurz, es gibt schließlich keinen Zwang zur Herkunftsbezeichnung. Sie wird in Holland (ich muss immer noch lachen!) genauso vom Automaten gefertigt wie in China oder in Stockport, Cheshire, England wo Aearo/Peltor/3M scheinbar einen Firmensitz haben. Ist schon lächerlich, fast alle Fahrradteile kommen aus Fernost, die Klamotten aus Pakistan und Bangladesh und grad bei ner simplen per Spritzguss gefertigten Brille wär Fernostproduktion furchtbar.  Zumal wird ja auch niemand zum Kauf gezwungen.


----------



## moxrox (4. Januar 2014)

Warum wird hier über Brillen berichtet die mit "hoher Qualität" überhaupt nichts gemein haben ? Der Sinn des Themenstrangs ist ja über wirklich gute und hoch qualitative Schutz-/Arbeitsbrillen zu diskutieren bzw. Informationen darüber auszutauschen.
Die von mir oder von anderen genannten Brillen bieten qualitative Merkmale die auch 100€ +/- Sportbrillen besitzen.

edit: Das nächste mal wäre es vielleicht angebracht auch Daten über eine Brille einzutragen und nicht nur einen link zu einer Fansport Brille ohne jeglichen Hinweis auf die qualitativen Merkmale.


Noch ein kleiner Erfahrungswert zu der Bolle Cobra HD "Clear"

Durch die HD Gläser perlt das Wasser ab bei Regen bzw es entstehen kleine Tröpfchen. Das ist mir vor ein paar Tagen aufgefallen als mich ein Regenguss erwischte. Bei anderen Brillen läuft das Wasser breiter über die Gläser herunter und die Sicht wird schlechter. Mir fiel eben positiv auf, dass durch die Tröpfchenbildung die Sicht bei Regen wesentlich besser ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (4. Januar 2014)

Ich habe die Brille empfohlen weil ich finde, dass man sie zum Radeln gut brauchen kann. Ich habe selbst auch das verlinkte orangene Modell (genau das aus dem Link, vom selben Händler) über die letzten zwei Jahre sowohl bei der Arbeit als auch in der Freizeit benutzt, ich kenne keine bequemere Schutzbrille. Das Ding kann ich auch ohne Probleme länger als 8h ohne Unterbrechung tragen was mir vorher bei diversen Modellen von Uvex die alle im Bereich 20-35€ gekostet haben nicht möglich war. Die Bügel sind besonder schmal und stören nichtmal im Skihelm, zudem ist das Modell deutlich weniger kratzempfindlich und auch beschlagfreier als meine alten Uvexschutzbrillen. Übrigends gibts das Modell auch von 3M und Bolle aber dann deutlich teurer und nicht ein Stück besser.

Habe die Ehre!


----------



## mcbretty (5. Januar 2014)

so hab mir jetzt mal die rush twilight bestellt und zum probieren noch ne Bandido smoke, sollte bei starker sonne leichte vorteile haben. für 7,90 pro Brille kann man das ja machen

werde dann auch mal meine Erfahrungen posten


----------



## mcbretty (8. Januar 2014)

So heute sind meine Brillen angekommen, bestellt hatte ich über Amazon bei Anbieter "begadi"

hier seht ihr die Rush Twiligt, also die wo innen und außen antifog beschichtet ist, und selbst Atem sieht man nicht wenn man die anhaucht








Sehr angenehmer Sitz auf der Nase durch Silikonbügel und die Brille dichtet wirklich gut zum Gesicht ab.

Die Bügel seitlich haben ne Silikoneinlage so das die Brille auch kaum verrutscht wenn man sich bückt etc.

Preis 7,90€ würde sagen SEHR GUT

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00CFYKO78/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mcbretty (8. Januar 2014)

Und hier noch die Bandit II, mit Lens Smoke PC ASAF

Auch hier sehr guter Sitz, Optisch ein klein wenig Größer als die Twilight, aber auch dunkler, was für mich bei Sonnenschein wohl besser sein wird, da ich etwas empfindliche Augen habe.








Beide brillen haben UV und Solar Schutz, und sind bruchsicher gegen kleine Einschläge

auch diese für 7,90 preislich SEHR GUT

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007RTPABQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## 3idoronyh (8. Januar 2014)

Geil!
Danke für die Foddos, sehr mutig, das so reinzustellen, hat mich sehr gut informiert!
Letztere sieht mir zu sehr nach "Fliege Puck" aus, erstere ist aber cool.

Und 7,90 bei Amazon ist toop!

Fliege Puck:


----------



## mcbretty (8. Januar 2014)

ich finde beide brillen optisch top, die dunklere hab ich bestellt gehabt weil ich recht empfindliche augen habe die bei sehr starkem Licht anfangen zu tränen. und bei dem preis kann man ja auch mal probieren.

durch die recht dünnen  bügel passen beide Brillen gut unter meinem Helm, druck merke ich keinen, denke das wird auch so bleiben, denn meine günstige radbrille vom Lidl war da merklich dicker finde ich und da hatte ich auch keine probleme.

ist aber schon wahnsinn das die twilight genau so features hat wie manch eine 150,- sportbrille und optisch muss man sich damit auch hinter nichts verstecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (8. Januar 2014)

Hab mir jetzt mal beide bestellt, kost ja quasi nix!

Bolle Rush twilight und Cobra!

werde berichten, wie die sich schlagen.
meine Uvex ist stabil und über jeden Zweifel erhaben, sieht aber leicht asi aus, und man hat den Rahmen im Blickfeld...mal schaun


----------



## zichl (8. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe die bollé Rush HD seit mehreren Wochen in Verwendung und finde sie einfach unglaublich gut. Ich hatte noch nie eine Brille ohne Tönung die so klar war. Sie ist genauso durchsichtig wie Glas, man merkt gar nicht dass sie aus Kunststoff ist. Auch sonst sitzt die Brille sehr bequem und durch die durchsichtigen Bügel stört sie überhaupt nicht.

Die bollé twilight hab ich aufgrund der positiven Erfahrungen mit der HD auch gleich bestellt und hoffe damit auch eine gute Brille für den Sommer bzw bei Sonnenschein zu haben.


----------



## mcbretty (8. Januar 2014)

http://www.work-psa.de/store/default/de/cms/info/produktinformationen/infos-zu-augenschutz.html

und hier noch informationen zum verwendeten standard EN166 zwecks UV Strahlung, glaube diese arbeitsschutzbrillen unterliegen höheren kontrollen als Sonnenbrillen, damit braucht man echt keine Bedenken haben


----------



## SofusCorn (8. Januar 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Sie ist genauso durchsichtig wie Glas, man merkt gar nicht dass sie aus Kunststoff ist.



lol 
Mittlerweile sind doch die meisten (fast alle?) Brillengläser aus Kunststoff. Glas ist eher selten (schwerer, höhere Bruch/Splittergefahr).


----------



## palmilein (8. Januar 2014)

mcbretty schrieb:


> http://www.work-psa.de/store/default/de/cms/info/produktinformationen/infos-zu-augenschutz.html
> 
> und hier noch informationen zum verwendeten standard EN166 zwecks UV Strahlung, glaube diese arbeitsschutzbrillen unterliegen höheren kontrollen als Sonnenbrillen, damit braucht man echt keine Bedenken haben


Solltest du die Sonnenbrille vom Augenoptiker beziehen, ist der UV-Schutz genauso gewährleistet wie bei der Schutzbrille bzw. in dem von dir gepostet Link. Ausnahmen sind Sonnenbrillen mit Silikat-Gläsern, sofern diese keinen oder nur einen mangelnden UV-Filter eingearbeitet haben.


----------



## zichl (8. Januar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> lol
> Mittlerweile sind doch die meisten (fast alle?) Brillengläser aus Kunststoff. Glas ist eher selten (schwerer, höhere Bruch/Splittergefahr).


Ja das ist mir schon klar, aber alle kunststoffgläser von fahrradbrillen die ich kenne sind trüber als die bollé HD. Das merkt man wirklich deutlich, es ist fast als hätte man keine auf. Deswegen der vergleich mit echtem Glas. Da ich kein Brillenträger bin kann ich den vergleich zu hochwertigen brillengläsern natürlich nicht ziehen


----------



## mcbretty (8. Januar 2014)

die recherche wurde nur hier reingestellt da ein bekannter meinte sehen cooooool aus aber was ist mit UV schutz, MIR war bis jetzt nicht bewusst, das eigentlich alle schutzbrillen UV schutz bieten wenn nach en166gefertigt und somit BG rechtlich zugelassen sind


----------



## palmilein (8. Januar 2014)

BG rechtlich natürlich nicht zugelassen, da die entsprechende Tönung ja nicht passend. Schweißschutzbrillen sind zwar stark getönt, aber haben zum Beispiel auch ein Infrarot-Filter, den normalen Sonnenbrillen so nicht gerecht werden. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Sonnenbrillen sind keine Arbeitsschutzbrillen, aber in puncto UV-Schutz nehmen sie sich nichts, außer in der besagten Ausnahme zu Silikatgläsern, sofern der UV-Filter nicht zu 100% filtern im Silikatglas.


----------



## mcbretty (8. Januar 2014)

meine antwort war nicht direkt auf deinen beitrag bezogen, es ging mir hier eher allgemein drum das dieser standard halt erfüllt sein muss um auch die BG zufrieden zu stellen 

gibt ja auch ganz klare brillen, also net zusehe auf die sonnenbrillen beziehen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Januar 2014)

Ich hab schon diverse Schutzbrillen von Uvex gefahren..jedes Mal das Modell i-vo. Erfüllt alle Kriterien: sieht gut aus und sie hält, hat UV-Schutz, mit biegsamem bequemem Bügel und am Wichtigsten: sie beschlägt nicht!!! Preis 11€....in der Bucht kann man sie gelegentlich für 7-8 € kaufen...

https://www.werkstatt-king.de/uvex-...ReferrerID=7&gclid=CNqWruq577sCFQdY3godlR4Azg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (8. Januar 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir schon klar, aber alle kunststoffgläser von fahrradbrillen die ich kenne sind trüber als die bollé HD. Das merkt man wirklich deutlich, es ist fast als hätte man keine auf. Deswegen der vergleich mit echtem Glas. Da ich kein Brillenträger bin kann ich den vergleich zu hochwertigen brillengläsern natürlich nicht ziehen



Bin Brillenträger und hatte noch nie ne Fahrradbrille auf. Normale Kunststoffglasbrillen, die man beim Optiker kriegt wegen Fehlsichtigkeit, kannst du von Glasbrillen nicht unterscheiden. Komplett klar. Aber ich weiß was du meinst. Das Phänomen mit den minimal trüben aka nicht "glasklaren" Gläsern kenn ich von den günstigen Schutzbrillen ausm Studium. Ich glaube, die sind einfach nicht ordentlich poliert. Mit der Zeit werden die noch trüber, weil sie von tausenden kleinen Kratzern übersäht sind.


----------



## Wurzelpiet (9. Januar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Bin Brillenträger und hatte noch nie ne Fahrradbrille auf.



Ich auch. Allerdings empfinde ich es nicht wirklich als optimal, mit meiner normalen "Sehbrille" auf dem MTB unterwegs zu sein. Es peitschen einem doch häufiger Äste ins Gesicht und zu dieser Jahreszeit fliegt mir auch immer ziemlich viel Matsch entgegen. Da leidet die normale Brille schon etwas. Bislang habe ich den Kauf eine Fahrradbrille mit optischem Korrektureinsatz immer gescheut, weil man da schnell mal eben 160 € für auf den Tisch legen kann (optische Gläser für den Einsatz kommen dann evtl. noch dazu). 

Wie ich gesehen habe, bekommt man die Bollé Tracker auch mit grau oder gelb getönten Gläsern. Bei einem Preis von 15 € für die Brille und nochmal 10 € für den Einsatz (plus Gläser mit Einschleifen) liegt das in einem Rahmen wo man das mal testen könnte. So günstig, wie die, die sich einfach eine Arbeitsbrille für 8 € kaufen und losfahren können, kommt man als Brillenträger aber leider nie davon. Trotzdem ist das eine Alternative. Ich denke, bei den vielen teueren Radbrillen zahlt man einfach auch den Namen und das coole Design mit. Eine Arbeitsbrille muss einfach optimal schützen, gewissen Qualitätskriterien entsprechen und vor allen Dingen preiswert zu ersetzen sein, weil kein Arbeitgeber bereit ist, regelmäßig ein Vermögen für die Schutzbrillen seiner Mitarbeiter auszugeben. Eigentlich genau die Anforderungen, die ich auch an eine Radbrille habe


----------



## moxrox (9. Januar 2014)

mcbretty schrieb:


> ich finde beide brillen optisch top, die dunklere hab ich bestellt gehabt weil ich recht empfindliche augen habe die bei sehr starkem Licht anfangen zu tränen. und bei dem preis kann man ja auch mal probieren.
> 
> durch die recht dünnen  bügel passen beide Brillen gut unter meinem Helm, druck merke ich keinen, denke das wird auch so bleiben, denn meine günstige radbrille vom Lidl war da merklich dicker finde ich und da hatte ich auch keine probleme.
> 
> ist aber schon wahnsinn das die twilight genau so features hat wie manch eine 150,- sportbrille und optisch muss man sich damit auch hinter nichts verstecken.



Klasse feedback von dir, ich wunderte mich erst warum die Leute so zögern beim Kauf oder mit feedback denn die Brillen sind echt genial für den niedrigen Preis. Und wie jemand anderes schon schrieb sind die klaren HD Brillen wirklich super klar. Als ich die das erste mal aufgesetzt habe, dachte ich ich hätte keine Brille aufgesetzt, genial klar und man sieht halt keine Ränder.


----------



## mcbretty (9. Januar 2014)

och sag mal so, bevor ich was kaufe suche ich auch nach solchen bewertungen und wenn ich was kaufe wo von es sowas nicht gibt, versuche ich mich als produkttester. es ist quasi ein geben und nehmen auf virtueller basis. 

freut mich wenn dadurch einige ihre scheu verloren haben und auch probieren, für den preis kann man nichts sagen, man gibt teilweise viel mehr geld für andere sachen aus die im nachhinein nicht hätten sein müssen/bzw. die man gar net wirklich braucht.

gruß

Micha


----------



## donpope (10. Januar 2014)

Kann denn mal einer den Glasunterschied zwischen der Bolle Rush Twilight und der Bolle Rush PSF Smoke nennen? Ist die Smoke deutlich dunkler? Finde beide für Sonnentage interessant

PS: Die Bolle Rush HD gibt es momentan für knapp nen 10er


----------



## mcbretty (10. Januar 2014)

donpope schrieb:


> Kann denn mal einer den Glasunterschied zwischen der Bolle Rush Twilight und der Bolle Rush PSF Smoke nennen? Ist die Smoke deutlich dunkler? Finde beide für Sonnentage interessant
> 
> PS: Die Bolle Rush HD gibt es momentan für knapp nen 10er



also auf meinen Bildern siehste den unterschied zu twilight und smoke, die Gläser sind bei allen grillen gleich nur halt eben form anders. Ich finde die Twilight ist auch schon etwas abgedunkelt, und die smoke ist wie ne Sonnenbrille, also schon recht dunkel daher denke ich für den Freiluftbetrieb mit sonneneinstrahlung bestens geeignet

Micha


----------



## donpope (10. Januar 2014)

mcbretty schrieb:


> die Gläser sind bei allen grillen gleich nur halt eben form anders



bei meinem grillen nehme ich flaschen  



mcbretty schrieb:


> Ich finde die Twilight ist auch schon etwas abgedunkelt, und die smoke ist wie ne Sonnenbrille, also schon recht dunkel daher denke ich für den Freiluftbetrieb mit sonneneinstrahlung bestens geeignet



Auf den Bildern sehe ich den Unterschied auch. Mich würde halt interessieren, wie dunkel die smoke zur twilight wirklich ist. Kann man die noch im Sommer im Wald anlassen oder wird die dann schon zu dunkel??? Habe dann keine Lust mit zwei Brillen auf Tour zu gehen


----------



## mcbretty (10. Januar 2014)

schei* autokurrektur  

also ich hab sie ja bis jetzt nur mal probeweise in der Wohnung aufgehabt, wenn ich bei der Twiligt noch ohne licht recht viel sehe, dann muss man bei der smoke schon licht anmachen um genau so viel zu sehen, also sie ist schon deutlich dunkler. denke aber im Wald im Sommer sollte das kein Problem sein, kanns aber nur schätzen, da ich noch nicht dazu gekommen bin sie beim Bike zu testen

gruß

Micha


----------



## 3idoronyh (10. Januar 2014)

Ja, aber im Wald im Winter?? ist dann ja nachts...nix für mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzwaldrad (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo "moxrox"

ich habe jetzt die beiden von Dir vorgestellten Brillen im Einsatz und finde Sie wirklich gut.
Ich warte noch auf die richtig kalten minus Tage um abschließend etwas zu sagen.
Die Rush Brille passt bei mir sehr gut sowohl vom Tragekomfort als auch bezüglich der Antifog-Beschichtung, einziger Wermutstropfen ist für mich die Tönung, da ich um die Jahreszeit nur im dunkeln unterwegs bin und die Brille schon einiges schluckt.
Das Angebot bei Bolle ist ja riesig vielleicht finde ich da auch noch ein ungetöntes Modell mit dieser Beschichtung. 
Das zweite von Dir vorgestellte Modell mit klaren Gläsern wäre super für die Nacht, beschlägt bei mir aber leider deutlich, kein Vergleich zu dem Twillight Modell.
Ich habe bisher noch keine Erfahrung mit Fahrradbrillen jenseits der 40 € Grenze und auf Grund Deiner Tips werde ich wohl auch nie ein teures Modell brauchen.

Danke nochmals für Deine Tipps
Grüße
schwarzwaldrad


----------



## zichl (11. Januar 2014)

Wenn du eine klare Beschlagfreie Brille willst dann probier mal die hier aus. Die hab ich mir auch gerade Bestellt zusätzlich zur Twilight und zur HD. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261269204843?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## 3idoronyh (11. Januar 2014)

mein Jott!
Das ajeboot is ja riesig ich weess scho garnet mea, watt ick bestellt hap!

dann koof ich die Bolle ooch noch, kost ja nua n Zeehnah?!


----------



## zichl (11. Januar 2014)

Also wenn die Brille so klar ist wie die HD und dazu noch beschlagfrei wie die twilight dann ist sie die eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter den Brillen. Die twilight wollte bei mir gerade, trotz intensiver Beatmung auf dem Balkon, einfach nicht beschlagen. Das ist echt fein...


----------



## moxrox (11. Januar 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Also wenn die Brille so klar ist wie die HD und dazu noch beschlagfrei wie die twilight dann ist sie die eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter den Brillen. Die twilight wollte bei mir gerade, trotz intensiver Beatmung auf dem Balkon, einfach nicht beschlagen. Das ist echt fein...



Die Twilight Linsen Technologie ist die einzige die sie mit doppeltem anit-fog anbieten. Die klare HD Cobra hat normalen anti-fog wohingegen die Rush nur anti-fog hat mit normalen klaren Gläsern ohne HD.

Nehmt halt die klare Cobra HD, die hat anti-fog + hydrophobe Gläser. Aber der einfache anti-fog ist kein Vegleich mit der Twilight, wenn ihr es komplett beschlagfrei wollt geht kein Weg an der Twilight vorbei.


Lest euch das mal durch:
http://www.bolle-safety.de/linsentechnologie
http://www.bolle-safety.de/bugelbrillen


@3idoronyh 

Hast du nicht von einer klaren UVEX berichtet die doppelt anti-fog hätte und komplett beschlagfrei wäre ? Das wäre vielleicht eine Alternative.


----------



## zichl (11. Januar 2014)

So, ich habe jetzt mal die Beschlagsneigung von der Rush DPI (HD Beschichtung) mit der Rush TWI (Twilight Technologie) verglichen. Dazu habe ich die Brillen eine halbe std bei ca. 0°C auf das Fensterbrett gelegt und dann getestet was bei Raumptemperatur passiert.

Ergebniss: Die Twilight bleibt absolut klar (selbst wenn man sie anhaucht) und die HD ist quasi blind.

P.S.: Das gleiche werde ich nochmal wiederholen sobald die Rush PSI angekommen ist und ich bin gespannt wie diese sich gegen die Twilight schlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (13. Januar 2014)

Tataa!
Brillen sind da!
Bolle Rush und Bolle Cobra clear Hd.

letztere sieht doich arg nach Labor aus...ist riesig, und rutscht bissi...Hmmm..

Die Bolle Rush dagegen sieht richtig "pornös" aus, bissi wie Bono!
Angenehm getönt, edler Look!
Tour geht morgen los, ich nehme BEIDE Brillen mit, berichte dann!


----------



## schwarzwaldrad (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich konnte heute meine "Rush" Brille bei -1° C ( nicht wirklich kalt aber immerhin ein erster Härtetest ) fahren und bin wirklich angetan von dem Modell. 15 km Bergauf/Bergab und immer konnte ich das Gesicht bis über die Nase vermummen.
Nachdem ich seit Jahren schon mit diversen Brillen und Sturmhaubenkombinationen mein Glück versucht habe, hatte ich das Thema warmes Gesicht + freie Sicht für mich schon gesteckt.
Tragekomfort und Antifog sind für mich wirklich top bei dieser Brille, bleibt wie schon erwähnt nur noch der Wunsch nach einem klaren Modell für Nachtfahrten.
Ich hab mir jetzt das Cobra Modell mit Kopfband statt Bügel bestellt in der Hoffnung so den Beschlag und die kalte Luft im Auge mit einem Schlag in den Griff zu bekommen. Das labormäßige Aussehen an der Cobra stört mich nicht, da so das Sichtfeld auch nicht eingeschränkt ist und die HD Gläser wären bei Nacht super.
Melde mich wieder wenn ich die Cobra mit Kopfband probieren konnte.

Grüße
schwarzwaldrad


----------



## SpeedBoy (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

habe mir noch im alten Jahr die Bolle Contour gekauft.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schutzbrille...45813022?pt=Arbeitsschutz&hash=item2a2d21c01e

Ist eine klare Brille, mit antibeschalg und super Passform.
Vielleicht wäre das noch was für den ein oder anderen.

Gestest habe ich diese bereits bei mehreren Touren. Auch mit Gesichtmaske und bergauf bei ca. -5°C kein Beschlagen.
Einzig wenn es länger den Berg rauf geht, bildet sich eine Art Wasserfilm auf den Gläsern.
Sobald es wieder schneller wird, ist dieser Wasserfilm aber wieder weg, wobei man auch mit dem Film noch perfekt sieht.

Werde mir wohl noch die Bolle Contour mit getönten Gläsern holen. Entweder für den noch kommenden Schnee, oder fürs schöne aber kalte Wetter. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## moxrox (13. Januar 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 267189 Anhang anzeigen 267190 Anhang anzeigen 267191
> 
> So, ich habe jetzt mal die Beschlagsneigung von der Rush DPI (HD Beschichtung) mit der Rush TWI (Twilight Technologie) verglichen. Dazu habe ich die Brillen eine halbe std bei ca. 0°C auf das Fensterbrett gelegt und dann getestet was bei Raumptemperatur passiert.
> 
> ...



Die Rush HD hat halt auch überhaupt kein anti-fog nur die Rush Platinum Clear Ausführung. Die Cobra HD beschlägt auch weitaus mehr als die Rush Twilight da die eben nur auf einer Seite beschichtet ist, ich habe allerdings noch nicht getestet auf welcher Seite so oft hatte ich ich die noch nicht benutzt.

Es könnte sogar sein, dass die Platinum anti-fog Ausführungen der Brillen besser ist als die anti-fog die mit der HD dabei ist. Da hilft nur ausprobieren oder Bolle eine e-mail schicken und abklären.



> Wenn ich mir die Beschreibung der Platinum Beschichtung ansehe, hört es sich zumindest so an:
> 
> *Platinum*
> 
> ...




Allerdings finde ich das HD wie schon gesagt recht gut bei Regen und Spritzer, da bleiben eben nur Tröpfchen auf dem Glas und das Wasser verläuft nicht total auf den Gläsern und nimmt die Sicht. Die Bolle Contour ist kleiner geschnitten und erinnert mehr an Radbrille, allerdings hat sie einen Rahmen deshalb finde ich die Cobra/Rush ohne Rahmen und zusätzlich mit den klaren HD Gläsern von der Sicht her besser.


@Schwarzwald - Ob die Gläser mit Kopfband weniger beschlagen ist fraglich aber bin gespannt auf deine Erfahrungen damit. Es gibt auch ein reines Kopfband-Kit wenn man die normale Cobra mit Bügeln bereits besitzt.


----------



## 3idoronyh (13. Januar 2014)

Mir raucht im Moment der Kopf...ich blick nicht mehr durch...Cobra, cobra hd Rush hd Rush und (ich übertreib jetzt mal) Rush HD triplex supravision, Bolle Hd Supra Hd Tri Hd Super bolle....



Zuviel Input für mich....
ich habe die Bolle Rush Twilight und trägt sich (beim Autofahren) und beim Spazieren sehr sehr angenehm, wirkt auch edelst!
Die Bolle Cobra Hd dagegen...breit und Labormässig....anscheinend auch weniger anti beschlag, als die Rush ?
Dann werde ich die Cobra umtauschen, auch wenns nicht viel Sinn macht.
Die getönte Rush Twilight ist sehr edel.die gefällt mir, und beschlagen habe ich die nicht bekommen, beim Autofahren und draussen...

Das Kopfbandkit war dabei, das ist sehr gut!
man kann die Brille fest mit dem Kopf verbinden, richtig stramm, und es lässt sich zwar auf die Brille so raufschieben, aber nicht mehr abziehen....kann ich schwer beschreiben, auf jeden Fall fester Sitz; Klasse!


----------



## zichl (13. Januar 2014)

Ja, das stimmt natürlich. Es ging mir einfach darum mal zu testen wie krass der Unterschied dann wirklich ist. Und ich möchte eben sehen wie groß der Unterschied dann von der Twilight zu der PSI ist. Da mir die Rush extrem gut gefällt und ich eine klare Brille benötige wäre es natürlich super wenn die PSI meinen Anforderungen genügt.


----------



## 3idoronyh (13. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte auch gern mehr Rush...
Gibt es denn die Rush als Twilight ohne Tönung?
Die rush gefällt mir halt auch sehr gut, und ich blicke im Moment nicht durch...Hd, Twilight, Edel Platium Version....

Rush ist top, das kann ich so sagen, von Verarbeitung/Anmutung!


----------



## zichl (13. Januar 2014)

Nein leider nicht. Deswegen hab ich mir ja die Rush PSI bestellt. Die ist auch antibeschlag aber nur einseitig, nicht beidseitig wie bei der Twilight.


----------



## moxrox (13. Januar 2014)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Mir raucht im Moment der Kopf...ich blick nicht mehr durch...Cobra, cobra hd Rush hd Rush und (ich übertreib jetzt mal) Rush HD triplex supravision, Bolle Hd Supra Hd Tri Hd Super bolle....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist doch relativ einfach wenn man sich das mal hier durchliest und die Modell Typen vergleicht:

Hier werden die unterschiedlichen Linsentechnolgie z.B. Twilight, HD, Platinum usw..:
http://www.bolle-safety.de/linsentechnologie

Und hier suchst du dir ein Brillenmodell aus und öffnest das "Technische Datenblatt". Auf dem Datenblatt sieht man in einer Tabelle die verschiedensten Ausführungen (u.a. auch Linsentechnologie Bezeichnungen z.b. ESP, HD, Contrast, Rauchglas, Klar, Twilight) und ganz rechts die Beschichtungen z.b. anti-fog, wasserabweisend und kratzfest.
http://www.bolle-safety.de/bugelbrillen

Die HD Linsentechnologie habe ich vor allem wegen dem HD = hydrophobe Gläser empfohlen da diese wasser- und schmutzabweisend sind und nicht rein wegen einer anti-Beschlag Beschichtung, hydrophobe Gläser haben nur sehr teure Sportbrillen als Beschichtung deshalb die Empfehlung. Wenn du nur eine klare Brille suchst mit anti-Beschlag ohne HD, dann nimmste eine Brille klar mit Platinum Technologie und anti-Beschlag (anti-fog) eben.

Die Cobra HD hat eben auch eine anti-fog Beschichtung im Gegensatz zur Rush HD. Die getönte Twillight ist das einzige Modell mit doppelter anti-Beschlag Beschichtung, es gibt klare Brillen mit Platinum Technologie die auch anti-fog besitzten und eben beschrieben werden das sie die DIN Normen für anti-fog sogar übertreffen, HD Brillen selber gibt es smit mit und ohne anti-Beschlag.

Wenn du dir die zwei links dir anschaust dann blickst du auch recht schnell durch und kannst die verschiedenen Modelle vergleichen sowie die untergeordneten Linsentechnologien für jedes Modell inclusive Beschichtungen.

Wie gesagt du musst die links lesen sonst kommst du durcheinander mit all den Modellen, Typen, Beschichtungen und Linsentechnologien. Ist wie in der Gastronomie, als Beispiel asiatische Küche: Reis mit Fleisch, Reis mit Fleisch und Gemüse, Nudeln mit Fleisch und Gemüse, Fleisch gibt es aber von verschiedenen Tieren,  Gerichte besonders scharf oder weniger und als Schmankerl Meeresfrüchte oder vielleicht doch kalte Küche...


----------



## moxrox (13. Januar 2014)

Das Brillen-Großhändler "Global Vision" bietet ebenso interessante Sicherheitsbrillen an und unter anderem habe ich *klare Brillen mit doppeltem anti-fog/Beschlag*, UV-Schutz usw. gesehen:

z.B. gibt mehrere klare Modelle mit doppeltem anti-fog

Full Throttle Plus A/F

http://globalvision.us/catalog/safety/full-throttle-plus-a-f



Schaut euch mal das hier an:


Die haben auch interessante photochromatische Brillen zu wirklich günstigen Preisen:

z.B. ca. 45$ Listenpreis für eine photochromatische Brille mit doppelter anti-fog Beschichtung. Also das klingt nicht schlecht, allerdings wie es mit der Qualität aussieht bei global vision und welches Unternehmen diese Brillen herstellt wäre interessant. Ich bin da ein wenig skeptisch.

http://globalvision.us/catalog/photochromatic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (13. Januar 2014)

danke, danke, dann bestelle ich mir noch 2 Rush Twilight!
Für die 8 euro, die ich bei Amazon begadi dafür zahlte, sind die wirklich super!

sehen auch satbil aus, und halten mit dem Band sehr fest, so ein Band wollte ich eh bald haben.


----------



## mcbretty (15. Januar 2014)

so heute war ich 42km radfahren und hbe dabei die rush twilight aufgehabt, ABSOLUT KEIN BESCHLAGEN!!! sitzt sehr angenehm und auch bei sonne und schatten immer sehr gute sicht. hatte sogar noch ne windstopper mütze auf und nichts hat gedrückt etc.

also für den Preis ist das schon sensationell

also der tipp war echt Gold wert, DANKE!

gruß

Micha


----------



## zichl (15. Januar 2014)

mcbretty schrieb:


> so heute war ich 42km radfahren und hbe dabei die rush twilight aufgehabt, ABSOLUT KEIN BESCHLAGEN!!! sitzt sehr angenehm und auch bei sonne und schatten immer sehr gute sicht. hatte sogar noch ne windstopper mütze auf und nichts hat gedrückt etc.
> 
> also für den Preis ist das schon sensationell
> 
> ...


So siehts aus.  War heute auch gute 20 km fahren und hatte nicht das geringste Problem mit Beschlag.


----------



## 3idoronyh (15. Januar 2014)

War heute 82 Km fahren und hatte viele Probleme mit beschlag, hatte aber auch eben ne olle Nicht Uvex und nicht Rush auf...Farblos.

war ein fehler.
Da sieht man, was man an den Rush Twilight und Konsorten hat!


----------



## mcbretty (15. Januar 2014)

habe mir heute geschwind noch ne löffler mütze für untern helm geholt und es war wirklich absolut genial, warmer trockener kopf und super sicht durch die Brille, so machts spaß


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Januar 2014)

lese hier nun schon einige zeit gespannt mit.

kann mir bitte jemand die breite der rush und der cobra nachmessen?
dort wo die bügel am gestell befestigt sind. möchte die maße mit meiner jetzigen brille vergleichen.

gibts irgendwo einen shop wo die rush twilight und die cobra hd lieferbar sind.
anscheinend bin ich zu doof zum suchen.

hier gibts auch gute preise:
http://www.wss-berlin.de/checkout/cart/


----------



## 3idoronyh (16. Januar 2014)

Bei Amazon "begadi".

Die Maße messe ich gleich aus!


----------



## mcbretty (16. Januar 2014)

guten Morgen,

also bei meiner Rush Twilight mess ich 126mm von Bügel zu Bügel die Cobra hab ich nicht

gruß

Micha


----------



## 3idoronyh (16. Januar 2014)

13,4 bei Cobra, und 12,5 bei Rush, gemessen innen von Bügel zu Bügel im Bereich der Bügelschraube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. Januar 2014)

danke!

habe mir jetzt die rush twilight und die rush hd bestellt.


----------



## xpate (16. Januar 2014)

Und ich mir die Rush Twilight und die Cobra mit Kopfband. Kommen aber beide aus England, wird wohl 1-2 Wochen dauern.


----------



## moxrox (16. Januar 2014)

xpate schrieb:


> Und ich mir die Rush Twilight und die Cobra mit Kopfband. Kommen aber beide aus England, wird wohl 1-2 Wochen dauern.



Ich hatte beide Brillen bei Ebay bestellt, je zwei unterschiedliche Anbieter aus Großbritannien. Die eine Brille war innerhalb von 3 Tagen mit Luftpost angekommen, die andere dauerte ca. ne knappe Woche.


----------



## 3idoronyh (16. Januar 2014)

Bei Amazon kamen die Brillen nach 3 Tagen, Umtausch der einen (ich mag die Cobra null, ist riesig, hat so einen Gusssteg in der Mitte und ist dersrt verzerrend, dass mir schwindlig wird...), läuft ohne Probleme, netter Kontakt: Begadi


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Januar 2014)

welche cobra hattest du denn?


----------



## moxrox (16. Januar 2014)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Bei Amazon kamen die Brillen nach 3 Tagen, Umtausch der einen (ich mag die Cobra null, ist riesig, hat so einen Gusssteg in der Mitte und ist dersrt verzerrend, dass mir schwindlig wird...), läuft ohne Probleme, netter Kontakt: Begadi



Seltsam, meine ist absolut nicht verzerrend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpate (16. Januar 2014)

moxrox schrieb:


> Ich hatte beide Brillen bei Ebay bestellt, je zwei unterschiedliche Anbieter aus Großbritannien. Die eine Brille war innerhalb von 3 Tagen mit Luftpost angekommen, die andere dauerte ca. ne knappe Woche.


Dann haben wir wohl bei den gleichen Shops bestellt


----------



## zichl (19. Januar 2014)

So Update. Ich hatte die Twilight nach der ersten Ausfahrt nur mit klarem kalten Wasser abgespült um sie zu reinigen. Das hat die Antibeschlagseigenschaften aber leider stark geschwächt. Auch ein erneutes Waschen mit Spüli hat es eigentlich nur verschlimmert.

Zudem habe ich gestern meine neue klare Brille von bollé bekommen und diese beschlägt auch überhaupt nicht, weder innen noch aussen. Leider habe ich wenig Hoffnung, dass diese Eigenschaft lang erhalten bleibt.


----------



## mcbretty (19. Januar 2014)

komisch, ich habe wärend der tour spgar mit wasser gereinigt und nicht nachgewischt, und selbst so halb nass ist die nicht beschlagen, würde mich doch sehr wundern wenn die die beschichtung verlieren würde nur durch wasser, schließlich ist die doch auch kratzfest???

gruß

Micha


----------



## zichl (19. Januar 2014)

Ja genau, das finde ich ja auch sehr komisch. Ich kann es auch in kleinster Weise erklären oder nachvollziehen.


----------



## SofusCorn (19. Januar 2014)

Die Fielmann Antifog beschichtungen, die man fürs Brillenglas dazubestellen kann, sind auch nicht permanent. Deswegen kriegt man da so Tropfen zu.


----------



## xpate (21. Januar 2014)

Cobra angekommen. Verarbeitung ist gut, leider passt sie mir nicht zu 100%. Kein Kopf ist etwas zu schmal, deswegen guckt sie außen etwas ab. Der Mittelsteg stört tatsächlich ein wenig. Verzerren tut sie nicht, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## zichl (22. Januar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Die Fielmann Antifog beschichtungen, die man fürs Brillenglas dazubestellen kann, sind auch nicht permanent. Deswegen kriegt man da so Tropfen zu.


Ahja, gut zu wissen. Da muss ich mal nachfragen.


----------



## MTBle (22. Januar 2014)

Habe mir auch die Rush Twilight bestellt und einem ersten Praxistest unterzogen.
Heute bei 4°C schwitzend den Berg hoch und oben an der Ampel gestoppt: Nichts angelaufen, hatte ich noch nie!
In der Firma Rad in der TG abgestellt und dann in die Umkleide mit Duschdampf: Nichts angelaufen, sensationell!

Vielen Dank für den super Tip. Bin mal gespannt wie lange die Wirkung anhält.
Tschau
Tilo


----------



## d-zorg (22. Januar 2014)

Beitrag kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Januar 2014)

größen sind weiter oben angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (22. Januar 2014)

Doh... ich wusste es... überlesen. Ich Depp hab einfach drübergescrollt... 
Danke!

Dann kann man meine letzten beiden Beiträge auch gern löschen.


----------



## donpope (22. Januar 2014)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Bei Amazon "begadi".



Ist das Band eigentlich mit dabei?


----------



## MTBle (23. Januar 2014)

MTBle schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie lange die Wirkung anhält.



Leider nicht lange, die Brille war verschwitzt und ich habe sie mit klarem Wasser abgespült und vorsichtig mit einem weichen Tuch abgetrocknet. Nun beschlägt sie wie jede andere Antibeschlag Brille.

Habe nun Bolle angeschrieben ob man das wieder auffrischen kann. "Etwas" länger als 2h sollte das schon halten.

Tschau
Tilo


----------



## damage0099 (23. Januar 2014)

Ich habe auch keine Probleme.
Ich tropfe sie auch regelmäßig voll Schweiß.
Trockne sie irgendwann mit einem Tempo ab.
Wenn sie einmal "naß" ist, bleibt natürlich auch der Beschlag "hängen".
Sobald sie wieder trockengerieben ist, bleibts sie beschlagfrei


----------



## zichl (23. Januar 2014)

MTBle schrieb:


> Leider nicht lange, die Brille war verschwitzt und ich habe sie mit klarem Wasser abgespült und vorsichtig mit einem weichen Tuch abgetrocknet. Nun beschlägt sie wie jede andere Antibeschlag Brille.
> 
> Habe nun Bolle angeschrieben ob man das wieder auffrischen kann. "Etwas" länger als 2h sollte das schon halten.
> 
> ...


Sowas blödes. :-( 

Sag mal bescheid falls du eine Antwort von bollé bekommst.


----------



## Christian66 (23. Januar 2014)

MTBle schrieb:


> Habe nun Bolle angeschrieben ob man das wieder auffrischen kann. "Etwas" länger als 2h sollte das schon halten.


 
Kann man.

http://www.begadishop.de/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=50&products_id=7901

Habe auch bestellt und bin schon sehr neugierig wie sich meine macht, das Problem scheinen ja nicht alle zu haben.




MTBle schrieb:


> "Etwas" länger als 2h sollte das schon halten.


 
Sehe ich auch so.

Andererseits - für den Preis ist die Brille auch ohne der Anti-Beschlag-Beschichtung immer noch Top und wenn man die mit dem Wundermittel aus dem Link wieder auffrischen kann sind das auch keine so schlechten Aussichten.


----------



## moxrox (23. Januar 2014)

Ist bei euch Salzsäure im Wasser ? 

Ich wasche meine Brillen mit Wasser nach jeder Ausfahrt. Ich bin auch im Regen mit den Brillen gefahren.

Die Brillen leisten das gleiche wie am ersten Tag ohne Probleme. 

Ich kann hier einigen ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz folgen, dass die anti-fog Beschichtung einfach mit Wasser abgewaschen werden kann welche nach DIN Normen produziert werden.

Das ist bei mir nicht der Fall. Solche anti-fog Beschichtungen sind empfindlich auch bei teuren Brillen. NICHT trocken rubbeln. Im Internet könnt ihr Beiträge finden die beschreiben wie Leute teure z.B. OAKLEY Brillen kaputt geputzt haben.


Hier gibts ne Beschreibung wie man die Brillen behandelt und putzt:

*CARE & CLEANING OF YOUR BOLLÉ GOGGLES*
Please take care of your Bollé Goggles. When you are not wearing your goggles, store them in their protective pouch. Never leave your goggles in the intense heat, and avoid leaving the goggles lens face down on any hard surface. By taking a few precautions to preserve the lenses, they will last for many years. Please keep in mind, Bollé Eyewear does not warrant against normal wear, including lens scratching or accidental frame breakage.


*If interior surface of the lens becomes wet or covered with snow, DO NOT WIPE dry*. *This will damage the anti-fog coating applied to the interior surface and reduce its effectiveness over time. *
To clear the lenses, simply shake the snow or moisture from the goggle and* let air dry. This will allow the lens to recover without damaging the anti-fog coating.*
*To clean the lenses, always rinse first under warm water. Dry the outside surface with a soft cloth or use the Bollé protective pouch included with the goggle (on most models). Dry the inside surface by letting it air dry.*



*UVEX schreibt folgendes:*


*Tragen Sie kein antifog-Gel, -Spray oder ähnliche Mittel auf die aktive anti-fog-Beschich
tung auf*. Dies kann zu unerwünschten Reaktionen bis hin zur irreparablen Beschädigung
der Beschichtung führen. Benutzen Sie diese Mittel erst bei stark nachlassender Wirkung
der Visierbeschichtung. Wir empfehlen dann den uvex Visierreiniger

Feuchte* Brillenputztücher* sind – trotz anderslautender Empfehlung – oft nicht für die
Reinigung der Visiere geeignet, da sich die enthaltenen Substanzen nicht mit der
anti-scratch- und anti-fog-Beschichtung vertragen. *Vermeiden* Sie die Anwendung dieser Tücher.

*Verwenden Sie keinesfalls Benzin, Lösungsmittel, Fenster- bzw. Glasreiniger oder
andere alkoholhaltige Reinigungsmittel*


*Das schreibt OAKLEY u.a.:*

*Important goggle care: Do not rub inner lens surface when wet.*

*Do not use paper products, ski gloves or other abrasive materials to clean the goggle.*


----------



## Christian66 (24. Januar 2014)

Na dann scheint das Problem ja gefunden zu sein, die von Moxrox geposteten Anleitung sagen ja eh Alles worauf man achten muß.

Kurz zusammengefasst:

Keine Pflege ist nicht optimal weil man irgendwann nichts mehr sehen wird aber, zuviel oder noch schlimmer FALSCHE Pflege ist absolut tödlich für die Beschichtung ==> NIEMALS NASS abwischen, vor allem innen nicht.


----------



## xpate (25. Januar 2014)

Heute die Cobra mit Kopfband kurz aufgehabt. Nach 25m in 10% oder mehr Steigung war das Ding komplett mit kleinen Tropfen vom Atem überzogen. Beschlagfrei sieht anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moxrox (26. Januar 2014)

Die Cobra HD würde ich auch nicht empfehlen wenn du vor allem auf Beschlagsfreiheit Wert legst den Vorteil fand ich eher in der HD Beschichtung. Scheinbar sind die Brillen mit Platinum und Twillight Beschichtung besser gegen Beschlag wenn man auf deren Webseite liest. Ich glaube ein paar haben sich klare Brillen ohne HD gekauft aber mit dieser Platinum Beschichtung, vielleicht können die etwas dazu sagen.

Die neue RUSH+ hat sogar Twillight + Platinum Beschichtung.


----------



## SofusCorn (26. Januar 2014)

Cobra HD war doch die mit den wasserabweisenden Gläsern. Das ja eh nurn Fake-Antibeschlag.


----------



## warp4 (26. Januar 2014)

Habe mir auf Grund dieses Threads mal die Rush Twilight besorgt.
Gestern die erste Ausfahrt bei knapp 4°.
Brille sitzt (bei mir) 1a, keine Zugluft, klare Sicht und selbst an langgezogenen Steigungen bzw nachfolgendem Halt keinerlei Beschlagen.
Das Teil ist, zumal für den Preis, top !
Vielen Dank für den Tip !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## xpate (26. Januar 2014)

Hatte die Cobra HD heute nochmal im dicken Schnee auf. Beschlagen war ok, wasserabweisend aber auch nicht mehr als andere günstige Brillen.


----------



## Christian66 (26. Januar 2014)

Habe heute auch den ersten Test der Rush Twilight durchgeführt.

Bei -6 Grad und starkem Schneefall 2 Stunden auf dem Bike, davon 1,5 mühsam bergauf.

Nur an einer Stelle, wo ich bisher noch jede Brille abnehmen musste (eigentlich sollte man dort schieben, aber Abgestiegen wird nicht!) gabs ganz wenig Beschlag, der aber auch sofort wieder weg war als es etwas "normaler" war.

Ansonsten: sitzt super, hält Wind sehr gut ab und sieht auch gut aus. Für den Preis super, vielen Dank nochmals für den Tipp.


----------



## mcbretty (28. Januar 2014)

so heute hab ich durch die unterziehmütze ne kleine druckstelle bekommen von den enden der twilight die ja so leicht abstehen, dann mit dem feuerzeug leicht heis gemacht und man kann das plastik perfekt biegen. habe mir so die bügel perfekt zu meiner kopfform nachgestellt. 1-2s maximal mit dem feuerzeug ran gehen und dann kann mans biegen, nur als tip falls noch jemand so ne stelle hat die net perfekt sitzt

gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (28. Januar 2014)

beim googlen hab ich grad diese cobra entdeckt: 
http://airsoftgun.at/Taktische-Ausr...Cobra-Schutzbrille-Clear-HD-Antifog-Lens.html
kostet 23€ aber mit band statt einem bügel. hat da jemand ne meinung zu?


----------



## xpate (28. Januar 2014)

Von der habe ich in meinen Postings hier drüber gesprochen.
Bei Ebay für unter 15€ zu bekommen. Kommt dann innerhalb von ner Woche aus dem UK.


----------



## kreisbremser (28. Januar 2014)

moin, hab da irgendwas falsch verstanden. die rush twilight gibts nur in der bügelversion, oder?
die ist ja dann offen und nicht geschlossen, oder?


----------



## xpate (28. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube ja.


----------



## moxrox (28. Januar 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> beim googlen hab ich grad diese cobra entdeckt:
> http://airsoftgun.at/Taktische-Ausr...Cobra-Schutzbrille-Clear-HD-Antifog-Lens.html
> kostet 23€ aber mit band statt einem bügel. hat da jemand ne meinung zu?



Die Cobra HD, ist bezüglich der hydrophoben (HD) Gläser empfehlenswert. Die sind wasser- und schmutzabweisend. Gibts oft nur bei teureren Sportbrille. Vor allem bei Regen punktet die Brille recht gut. Testen kann man das auch recht leicht, wenn man die Brille unter den Wasserhahn hält. Auf der äusseren Seite ist die HD Beschichtung und das Wasser perlt, auf der Innenseite läuft es flach ab. Im KFZ Bereich gibt es Windschutzscheiben Versiegelungen, das HD hat eine ähnliche Wirkung. Bei Regen hast du somit eine bessere Sicht, da das Wasser nicht flach abläuf.

Wenn du eher anti Beschlag suchst, dann kauf dir entweder eine Brille mit Twillight Technologie oder vielleicht sogar besser die neue Bolle Rush+ mit Twillight+Platinum Beschichtung. Wenn du eine klare Brille suchst die auch besser ist gegen Beschlag, dann kauf dir eine mit Platinum Beschichtung.

Infos findest du auf http://www.bolle-safety.de/, gibt zu jedem Brillenmodell auch die .pdf Produktbeschreibung mit den verschiedensten Technologien.

Die oben genannte Brille solltest du günstiger bei Ebay bekommen.


----------



## d-zorg (1. Februar 2014)

So, nochmal nachgemessen. Die Rush(+) wird mir wohl zu groß sein. 
Meine normale Sonnenbrille hat nur 11 cm zwischen den Bügelgelenken. Gibt es die Rush(+) nicht auch in Kindergröße?


----------



## kreisbremser (1. Februar 2014)

kannste doch auch zusammenbiegen nach erwärmen...


----------



## madre (6. Februar 2014)

Sitzt gut als Zwischending im Fullface.


----------



## zichl (6. Februar 2014)

Sauber. Für Menschen mit empfindlichen Augen sicher eine gute Sache.


----------



## xpate (6. Februar 2014)

So hatte ich die auch schon auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (6. Februar 2014)

zichl schrieb:


> Sauber. Für Menschen mit empfindlichen Augen sicher eine gute Sache.


Jup mir tränen zB echt schnell dieA ugen sobald ich n bissi Zug drauf bekomme


----------



## 430er (7. Februar 2014)

Habe gestern die "*Bollé Rush" *in der Post gehabt, in der Bucht erstanden.
Heut' früh gleich ausprobiert, bin super zufrieden! Preis / Leistung prima!!! 

Vielen Dank für den Tip !!!!


----------



## madre (7. Februar 2014)

Ich such eigtl mal die Rush + . Optisch sieht die n bissi besser aus und hat auch die Twillight Beschichtung , also doppel Anti Fog. Hat die schon jemand ??

http://www.bolle-safety.de/model/rush-p-2


----------



## madre (7. Februar 2014)

430iger schrieb:


> Habe gestern die "*Bollé Rush" *in der Post gehabt, in der Bucht erstanden.
> Heut' früh gleich ausprobiert, bin super zufrieden! Preis / Leistung prima!!!
> 
> Vielen Dank für den Tip !!!!


 die hab ich auch in Klar bestellt kommt sicher die Tage . Bin auch gespannt


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Februar 2014)

habe die rush dpi ausprobiert.

die sicht ist super, tag wie nacht, aber sie beschlägt sofort wenn man stehen bleibt.
ist wieder luftzug da, ist sie aber auch sofort wieder klar.

gestern nacht im leichten nieselregen war die sicht auch ok.


die rush twilight habe ich gestern auch noch erhalten.
hier steht aber noch ein test aus, genauso wie mit der cobra esp.

alles von wss berlin.
super nett und kulant.


----------



## drobbel (7. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube, es hat noch niemand was dazu geschrieben, wie es mit der Rush Twilight in der Dämmerung aussieht. Wird die ihrem Namen überhaupt gerecht? Die sah ja auf den Fotos ein paar Seiten weiter vorne schon ziemlich dunkel aus. Bedeutet "Besserer Kontrast bei Dämmerung" also nur besseren Kontrast als mit einer Sonnenbrille?


----------



## xpate (7. Februar 2014)

Ich versuche das am Wochenende mal bei ein paar Ausfahrten zu testen. Hab hier noch ne normale Sonnenbrille und eine von Uvex.


----------



## drobbel (7. Februar 2014)

Ich fände es interessant, wieviel Licht die Brille wegnimmt, im Vergleich zu einer klaren/gar keiner Brille.


----------



## zichl (7. Februar 2014)

Also bei so typisch trüben Winterwetter sieht man mit der Twilight wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpate (7. Februar 2014)

drobbel schrieb:


> Ich fände es interessant, wieviel Licht die Brille wegnimmt, im Vergleich zu einer klaren/gar keiner Brille.


Habe die Cobra HD auch.


----------



## enno112 (7. Februar 2014)

madre schrieb:


> Ich such eigtl mal die Rush + . Optisch sieht die n bissi besser aus und hat auch die Twillight Beschichtung , also doppel Anti Fog. Hat die schon jemand ??
> 
> http://www.bolle-safety.de/model/rush-p-2



Genau die suche ich auch noch...


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. Februar 2014)

Ich habe bis jetzt einige Brillen versucht,radbrillen und Schutzbrillen, alle sind bei mir in steilen Anstiegen beschlagen.
Bolle habe ich noch nicht versucht.
Wie ist das bei euch im uphill bei Geschwindigkeiten um 5kmh?


----------



## moxrox (7. Februar 2014)

Die neuere Bolle Rush+ bietet alle Ausführungen zusätzlich mit der Platinum Beschichtung. Angebotene Brillen zum Verkauf habe ich hier gesehen:

Was bedeutet Platinum ?
http://www.bolle-safety.de/node/2507

http://www.safety4eyes.co.uk/32666_-Bollé-Rush-Glasses.html
http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/section/10421/sn/BOLRUSHPTWI#.UvUOnLRIX19


----------



## trixter78 (7. Februar 2014)

Habe heute zufällig auch nach ner Bezugsquelle für die Rush+ Twilight gesucht.
Die gibts zum Beispiel auch bei Amazon.co.uk für ca. 17 Euro inkl. Versand.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/BollÃ©-Safety-Platinum-Glasses-Twilight/dp/B00HER86JO


----------



## schwarzwaldrad (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich melde mich mal wieder mit meinen aktuellen Erfahrungen mit den Bollé Brillen.

Kurz zur Frage von Ochiba63: Für mich ist die Rush Twillight die Antifogbrille schlechthin.
Uphill mit Gesichtsmaske über der Nase bei -1 Grad C. ( kälter wird's den Winter scheinbar nicht ) und kein Beschlagen, ich wusste gar nicht, dass so was geht 
Ich möchte jetzt nicht behaupten, dass die Brille gar nie, unter keinen Umständen beschlägt, aber ich habe es bisher nicht geschafft.
Der Tragekompfort ist für mich super aber die Tönung ist mir für die Dämmerung und vor allem Nachts definitiv zu stark.
Wie soll ich einen nachvollziehbaren Vergleich erstellen, ich versuche es mal so für alle die gerne fotografieren:
Der Unterschied zu keiner Brille oder der super klaren Cobra HD ist für mich wie 2-3 Blenden?.
Das hilft jetzt nicht wirklich allen weiter aber ich würde die Twillight von der Tönung mit einen schwachen Sonnenbrille vergleichen.

Ich habe in einem früheren Beitrag schon angekündigt, dass ich die Cobra HD mal mit Kopfband, und damit um die Augen abschließend probieren werde. Die Brille hat dann einen schwarzen Rand den ich beim tragen aber nicht wahrnehme, also auch hier ist das Sichtfeld der Cobra wirklich super, Laborbrillenoptik hin oder her, mir gehts um den Schutz meiner Augen. Durch den Abschluss direkt am Kopf wird der kalte Fahrtwind, und darum ging es mir bei Temperaturen um und unter dem Gefrierpunkt, deutlich reduziert. Kleine Lüftungsöffnungen sind vorhanden. Die Antifog-Wirkung ist deutlich besser als beim Modell mit Bügeln, es bildet sich sehr langsam ein Tröpfchenfilm der die Sicht  unscharf werden lässt. Das ganze geschieht hier wirklich langsam und nicht schlagartig mit dem ersten ausatmen unter der Gesichtshaube wie ich es bisher kannte.

Meine Luxuslösung für meine Anforderung ( Nachts bei niedrigen Temperaturen möglichst wenig Fahrtwind in den Augen ) sind nun 2 Cobra HD mit Kopfband abwechselnd zu tragen. Auf meiner täglichen Strecke von 15 km ( up and down ) im dunkeln durch den Wald bedeutet das einmal die Brille wechseln, ein Kompromiss mit dem ich gut leben kann.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch weiterhelfen, denn ich bin super zufrieden mit den Sicherheitsbrillen und der Preis ist unschlagbar.
Eine andere Firma wie Uvex habe ich bisher noch nicht getestet, habe aber auch gerade keinen Bedarf 

Grüße

schwarzwaldrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (7. Februar 2014)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Habe heute zufällig auch nach ner Bezugsquelle für die Rush+ Twilight gesucht.
> Die gibts zum Beispiel auch bei Amazon.co.uk für ca. 17 Euro inkl. Versand.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/BollÃ©-Safety-Platinum-Glasses-Twilight/dp/B00HER86JO


 Die liefern nicht nach Deutschland. Hatte ich heute versucht.


----------



## trixter78 (7. Februar 2014)

Habe da heute ne Bestellung aufgegeben. Bisher kam keine Fehlermeldung.
Hast Du ne Mail bekommen, dass die nicht liefern?


----------



## trixter78 (11. Februar 2014)

Die Brille (Rush+ Twilight) ist heute angekommen, sitzt perfekt (habe einen etwas breiteren Kopf) und macht auch von der Verarbeitung her einen guten Eindruck. Werde mir trotzdem noch eine mit klaren Gläsern zulegen. Die Twilight ist zwar nicht besonders stark getönt, aber im Wald bei Dämmerung könnte es schon grenzwertig werden.

Noch ein kleiner Helligkeits-Vergleich:


----------



## xpate (11. Februar 2014)

Oben war die Rede von 2-3 Blendenstufen. Das passt schon recht gut als Angabe. Hatte die am Wochenende auch auf und sobald es dunkler wurde, fand ich sie als zu dunkel. Passt also zum Tenor der Vorschreiber.


----------



## Girl (11. Februar 2014)

Kurzer Erfahrungsbreicht zur Bolle Cobra: Zum Arbeiten ist die Brille okay, zum biken taugt sie bei mir garnicht!
Im Vergleich zu meiner alten, zerkratzten Alpine Triguard 40 mit farblosen Gläsern rutscht sie deutlich mehr (das mitgelieferte Band funktioniert aber sehr gut). Trotz Neigungsverstellung beschlägt die Brille zum Teil schon im Stand. Die werkseitige Antifogbeschichtung funktioniert nur bedingt da sich Tropfen bilden. Wenn diese Beschichtung ausgewaschen wurde kannst die Brille echt vergessen!

Ich werde sie im Sommer nochmal testen, aber jetzt bei +10 bis -5 Grad ist es schade ums mitgeschleppte Gewicht.


----------



## damage0099 (11. Februar 2014)

Meine uvex super fit ETC funktioniert noch wie am 1. Tag. Kein Beschlagen


----------



## madre (11. Februar 2014)

trixter78 schrieb:


> Habe heute zufällig auch nach ner Bezugsquelle für die Rush+ Twilight gesucht.
> Die gibts zum Beispiel auch bei Amazon.co.uk für ca. 17 Euro inkl. Versand.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/BollÃ©-Safety-Platinum-Glasses-Twilight/dp/B00HER86JO


Hab da jetzt auch bestellt. Ging doch. Hab mich beim ersten mal wohl verstrumpft.


----------



## Boldwing (12. Februar 2014)

mich hat jemand hier im Forum auf diesen Post verwiesen.  An diejenigen von euch, die die Brillen schon im Einsatz haben. *Wie schaut es auf mit Unschärfe wegen der Krümmung der Brillengläser*. Bei sehr sehr günstigen Gläsern kommt es häufig zur Unschärfe, weil die Gläser gebogen werden und dies nicht durch Schleifen etc. ausgeglichen wird. Wie schaut es damit bei diesen Brillen aus ?


----------



## drobbel (12. Februar 2014)

Kann das bei solchen Plastikgläsern überhaupt zum Problem werden? Nimmt man für Brillen nicht extra stark brechende Materialien?


----------



## palmilein (12. Februar 2014)

drobbel schrieb:


> Kann das bei solchen Plastikgläsern überhaupt zum Problem werden? Nimmt man für Brillen nicht extra stark brechende Materialien?


Natürlich!
Nimm einfach eine klare Kunststoffscheibe und verkipp sie leicht. Es wird ein Versatz stattfinden (prismatische Wirkung). Hinzu kommt bei den gekrümmten Flächen wie Brillengläsern beim Verkippen, eine sogenannte astigmatische Wirkung, in dem Fall ein Astigmatismus Schiefer Bündel. 

Hochwertige Sportbrillen korrigieren das und müssen vor allem auch in den Sportbrillen mit Sehstärkenkorrektion entsprechend eingearbeitet werden. 
Wie stark brechend das Material ist, hat da erstmal keinen Belang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boldwing (12. Februar 2014)

@palmilein  es fragt sich, wie schlimm dieser Effekt bei diesen sicherheitsbrillen ist. Meine Alpina, welche auch nur so 60€ gekostet hat, ist auch teilweise ziemlich trüb und mittlerweile ist wohl die Beschichtung ab und durch dreck und fliegende steinchen sind die gläser verkratzt ...


----------



## zichl (12. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab bisher nichts negatives feststellen können und sehe mit Brille so gut wie ohne.


----------



## palmilein (12. Februar 2014)

Boldwing schrieb:


> @palmilein  es fragt sich, wie schlimm dieser Effekt bei diesen sicherheitsbrillen ist. Meine Alpina, welche auch nur so 60€ gekostet hat, ist auch teilweise ziemlich trüb und mittlerweile ist wohl die Beschichtung ab und durch dreck und fliegende steinchen sind die gläser verkratzt ...


Hochwertige Brillen haben ein Dezentrationsprisma und korrigieren diesen Effekt. Das Problem ist auch nicht durch kurzes Durchschauen unbedingt erkennbar, sondern vor allem bei längerer Nutzung müssen sich die Augen unnatürlich anstrengen (was beim Sport ja eh schon stärker passiert) und vor allem das Gehirn Kompensationsarbeit leisten.
Hier zeigt sich eben vor allem der Unterschied zu den hochwertigen Herstellern. Da wird wirklich versucht, so verzerrungsfrei wie möglich zu arbeiten und natürliches Sehen zu gewährleisten.
Im Übrigen ist so ein Dezentrationsprisma anhand der dickeren Stellen zur Nase hin erkennbar. Sprich das Glas ist am Rand zur Nase dicker als nach außen.
Leider lässt das Vorhandensein des Prismas noch keine Bewertung über die optische Qualität zu (absolut Verzerrungsfrei etc.)


----------



## Boldwing (12. Februar 2014)

wie findet man denn heraus, welche Brillen möglichst verzerrungsfrei sind ? empfehlungen ? - wie shauts mit Rudy-Project aus - taugen das die Gläser was?
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe bedeutet das folgendes:
- für die Fahrt zur Arbeit auf primär grader Strecke, würde es auch eine Billigbrille tun 
- fürs aktive Biken im Wald lieber was teuereres ? z.B. eine Oakley - gibt es die mit selbstönung ?


----------



## palmilein (12. Februar 2014)

Ein ganz klares "Jain!".
RudyProject hat definitiv sehr hochwertige Gläser und sind auch mit den beschriebenen optischen Anforderungen ausgestattet bzw. kompensiert. Ob dir die Gläser aber beispielsweise in der Farbe / Verspiegelung gefallen, ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.

Und nein, ich schreibe niemanden vor, wie und wann er welche Brille nutzen soll. Ich für meinen Teil spüre den Unterschied zwischen diesen Gläsern. Das muss nicht zwangsläufig auf andere zutreffen. Nur wichtig ist: oftmals stören sich User / Kunden über den Preis von hochwertigen Sportbrillen, aber es ist eben nicht nur immer die Werbung und das Marketing die dahinter stecken. Ich wollte nur kommunizieren, woher der Unterschied eben auch noch kommt.

Und teuer ist auch ein blöder Begriff, weil er meist suggeriert, dass das Produkt / Dienstleistung nicht dem Preis entspricht, den man persönlich bereit ist dafür zu zahlen. Jeder hat andere Preisvorstellungen und natürlich auch andere Geldbeutel, daher gibt es Radler die mit der Supermarkt-Brille top zufrieden sind und welche, die eben auf die bekannten Marken schwören. Letztendlich muss die Brille für jeden seinen Preis wert sein. 

Und ja, Oakley gibt es mit verschiedenen selbsttönenden Gläsern.


----------



## drobbel (12. Februar 2014)

Wir haben an der Uni jedes Jahr aufs Neue über 100 Leute, die ihre <20€-Schutzbrille in Empfang nehmen und dann über Jahre viele Stunden täglich tragen. Von Problemen mit überanstrengten Augen habe ich aber noch nichts gehört. Ich trage mittlerweile nur noch eine Überbrille, die kaum gekrümmte Gläser hat. Wo ich so drüber nachdenke, meine ich mich aber zu erinnern, dass die stärker gekrümmten normalen Brillen eine leichte Sehstärke hatten und meiner Kurzsichtigkeit ein klein wenig entgegengewirkt haben.


----------



## DerAal (12. Februar 2014)

Hat einer eine Quelle für die Bolle Iri-s Rauchglas? 
Habe ein so bescheidenen Kopf das mir in 6 Jahren keine Brille untergekommen ist, die einigermaßen passt. Durch die vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten könnte es also mit der Brille passen, finde aber leider keine Bezugsquelle


----------



## damage0099 (13. Februar 2014)

Ich habe aus Versehen eine bestellt, die ich eigentlich garnicht wollte  , diese verzerrte die Sicht sehr deutlich, was mich stört(e).
Meine jetzige verzerrt nicht.


----------



## Boldwing (13. Februar 2014)

ich denke bei Schutzbrillen ist Unschärfe vernachlässigbar. Man schaut damit ja primär auf die Drehmaschine oder beobachtet das Reagenzglas (ich pauschalisiere hier natürlich etwas) Beim Biken ist das Auge jedoch die ganze Zeit dynamisch unterwegs und hat sehr viel zu tun. Ich habe mir bis vor kurzem wenig Gedanken über die Auswirkungen der Brille auf mein Fahrverhalten gemacht. Aber ich glaube, dass bei wahrnehmbarer Unschärfe, das Auge auch nicht mehr so schnell reagieren kann. Unangenehm zum Fahren ist es auf jeden Fall. In letzter Zeit habe ich meine olle Alpina auch häufiger einfach ausgezogen, weil mir die trübe/matte Sicht einfach auf die Nerven ging. Zudem eine Sonnenbrille ist eine langjährige Investition. Eine gute lebt gerne mal bis zu 10 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (13. Februar 2014)

Also, bei mir leiden die Bike-Brillen schon ganz schön. Mal fällt sie runter und der Schweiss setzt ihr auch zu.
Von daher betrachte ich sie absolut nicht als langjährige Investition und suche eher nach günstigen Alternativen, die was taugen.
Wahrscheinlich würde ich mit einer teuren Brille aber auch etwas sorgsamer umgehen 
Das bezieht sich natürlich nur auf Bike-Brillen, nicht auf Sonnenbrillen allgemein.


----------



## drobbel (15. Februar 2014)

Puh, die Rush HD liegt so dicht an den Augen, dass ich mit den Wimpern ans Glas stoße...  Dafür saugt sie sich in dieser Stellung regelrecht am Kopf fest, da kann ich das tolerieren. Wenn ich die Nasengummis anders einstelle, ist sie weiter weg, aber kommt mir auch ein wenig locker vor.


----------



## FendiMan (16. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mir auf Grund dieses Threads die Bolle Cobra Clear HD gekauft.
Man merkt aber schon, dass das keine Radbrille ist.
Erstens zieht es beim Fahren leicht, obwohl die Brille gut am Kopf anliegt, zweitens funktioniert die Anti-Fog Beschichtung gar nicht.
Bei den Temperaturen letzten Freitag abends (so zwischen 5 und 1 Grad, trocken) beschlägt die Brille beim Stehenbleiben sofort.
Die Alpina Twist Four VL+, die ich sonst benutze, ist in jeder Beziehung besser.


----------



## moxrox (16. Februar 2014)

Daraufhin habe ich auf der ersten Seite bereits hingewiesen und sogar vor einigen Wochen nochmal zusätzlich ein paar Zeilen in dicker Schrift hinzugefügt, beidesmal bezüglich der anti-fog Beschichtung bei der Bolle Cobra HD. Die Brille wurde wegen der hydrophoben Beschichtung (HD) empfohlen und nicht als anti-fog Brille.


----------



## FendiMan (16. Februar 2014)

Von einer Brille mit Anti-Fog Beschichtung erwarte ich mir schon mehr.
Die beschlägt nach dem Stehenbleiben in einer Sekunde nahezu vollständig.
Mehr stört halt der ständige Zug hinter der Brille.
Um 10€ ist nicht viel verhaut, aber die Cobra kann ich als Radbrille nicht weiterempfehlen.


----------



## zichl (16. Februar 2014)

FendiMan schrieb:


> Von einer Brille mit Anti-Fog Beschichtung erwarte ich mir schon mehr.
> Die beschlägt nach dem Stehenbleiben in einer Sekunde nahezu vollständig.
> Mehr stört halt der ständige Zug hinter der Brille.
> Um 10€ ist nicht viel verhaut, aber die Cobra kann ich als Radbrille nicht weiterempfehlen.


Kein anti fog!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FendiMan (16. Februar 2014)

Laut Beschreibung doch.
_Clear HD, anti-scratch, anti-fog lens
• Conforms to EN 166 1.B 3 T and EN 170
• Ultra low profile
• Non slip nose bridge_
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bolle-Cob...-Scratch-COBHDPI-Clear-HD-Lens-/181297094924?

Übrigens, mein Beitrag ist nicht so wichtig, das er hier doppelt stehen müsste.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Februar 2014)

hatte die rush mit hd beschichtung nun einige fahrten im einsatz.
während der fahrt kein beschlagen, aber sobald man stehen bleibt beschlägt sie, je nach witterungsbedingungen, sofort.

fährt man wieder los, ist sie nach wenigern sekunden wieder klar.

für nachtfahrten finde ich die brille sehr gut. (auch bei regen)


----------



## trixter78 (16. Februar 2014)

Noch ein paar Worte zur Rush HD und zur Rush Plus Twilight.  Die HD beschlägt bei mir auch sehr schnell, die Twilight absolut nicht. Die Beschichtungen unterscheiden sich schon sehr deutlich. Die breiten, gummierten Bügel der Rush Plus halten die Brille deutlich besser als die dünneren Bügel der Rush. Was mich bei beiden Brillen minimal stört, ist die unten rechts aufs Brillenglas gedruckte Typenbezeichnung. Bemerkt man zwar nur selten, aber ab und zu halt schon.


----------



## SofusCorn (16. Februar 2014)

FendiMan schrieb:


> Laut Beschreibung doch.
> _Clear HD, anti-scratch, anti-fog lens
> • Conforms to EN 166 1.B 3 T and EN 170
> • Ultra low profile
> ...



Ich hätte ja jetzt gesagt, trau halt der Ebay-Beschreibung nicht. Aber auf der Herstellerseite wird auch irreführenderweise antifog angepriesen:
http://www.bolle-safety.de/buegelbrillen/cobra-cobhdpi

edit: ich würde generell hydrophobe gläser nicht als antifog interpretieren. In der Forschung macht man z.B. Oberflächen hydrophob, damit sich schöne runde Wassertropfen bilden. Also genau der Effekt, den man beim antifog nicht möchte. Das Argument mit "Der Fahrtwind bläßt sie dann weg", würde ich dabei nicht gelten lassen.


----------



## moxrox (17. Februar 2014)

Im Sommer oder bei nicht winterlichen Temperaturen benötige ich nicht unbedingt anti-fog. Die hydrophobe Beschichtung find ich im Regen recht gut, da es eben perlt und als unnütz würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Nicht umsonst gibt es auch bei Sportbrillen diese Beschichtung. Aber gut, es ist ja vollkommen in Ordnung wenn Nutzer hier ihre individuellen Erfahrungen nach einem Kauf beschreiben und es ist auch sinnvoll.

Die Cobra HD wird in der Tat mit einer anti-fog Beschichtung ausgezeichnet allerdings nur auf einer Seite der Gläser, diese richtet sich nach einer bestimmten DIN Norm die für bestimmte Bedingungen in der Arbeitswelt hergestellt wird. Somit wissen wir gar nicht inwiefern die Anforderungen dieser DIN Norm im Vergleich zur Aktivität im Sportbereich ist.

Die Platinum Ausführung mit anti-fog wird als eine Beschichtung beschrieben die über die DIN Norm hinausgeht, auch haben andere in diesem Forum berichtet dass der anti-fog dieser Ausführung recht effektiv ist. Ich selber habe sie nicht getestet, aber das wäre ein Versuch Wert wenn jemand eine klare Brille aber vor allem mit anti-fog sucht. Oder ihr sucht euch eben eine Brille von anderen Firmen.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Brillen von Bolle die ich benutze.


----------



## madre (17. Februar 2014)

Habe auch die Rush Plus Twilight gestern getestet. Erste Brille die ich je hatte die absolut gar nicht beschlägt.
Unsere Runde geht Quasi entweder Bergauf oder Bergab. Bergauf beschlägt alles normalerweise .
Die Rush Plus Twilight ist komplett beschlagfrei geblieben.
Runter hatte ich keinerlei Zug auf dem Auge und ich bin da leider sehr sehr empfindlich was tränende Augen angeht  .

Die Tönung ist schwach genug um auch im Wald bei bewölktem Himmel sehr gut sehen zu können. Auch da bin ich empfindlich. Fahre im Sommer häufig im Wald auch mit klaren Gläsern ( Ich merk grade ich bin al geworden und bei ganz schön vielen Sachen empfindlich .... )


Bin mit der hier gefahren:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HER86JO/ref=pe_385721_37038051_TE_dp_1

hatte sie dort auch bestellt. Ich habe die Plus genommen weil mir die Bügel optisch besser gefallen
Ist halt die erste Ausfahrt damit gewesen. Einige hatten hier ja über abnehmende Anti Fog Leistung berichtet nach mehreren Ausfahrten.
Dazu kann ich noch nichts sagen.

Um es noch mal klar zu stellen:

*Die einzigen Brillen von denen hier im Thread behauptet wird besonders gute Anti Fog Beschichtungen zu haben sind die Modelle mit Twilight Technologie*. Diese gibt es nur in leicht getönt.* Es gibt von Bolle keinen klaren oder sehr dunklen Brillen mit der Twilight Technologie*.

Alle anderen Brillen haben eine einfache Anti Fog Beschichtung und sind genauso anfällig wie normale Brillen.


----------



## moxrox (17. Februar 2014)

Hier nochmal eine Aufteilung. Was uns in dem Forum fehlt sind noch Erfahrungen mit der Platinum Beschichtung. Die anti-fog Beschichtung der Platinum Ausführung ist beidseitig und diese gibt es auch bei klaren transparenten Gläsern.


Grundnormen EN 166 :
Gewährleistung der minimalen Beständigkeit....
.....*einfache Beschichtung *(keine beidseitige Beschichtung des anti-fog)


PLATINUM
*Bollé Safety revolutioniert den Schutz der Augen mit einer Innovation, die die Anforderungen aller internationalen Standards, insbesondere der Norm EN 1600, Option K und N*, übertrifft.*

Diese *auf beiden Seiten der Linsen aufgetragene *
Dauerbeschichtung verleiht ihnen eine hohe Kratzfestigkeit (1,4
cd/m²), eine hohe Widerstandsfähigkeit gegen die aggressivsten
chemischen Produkte und verzögert das Auftreten von Beschlag
nach 2 Minuten. Die Innovation PLATINUM® gewährleistet den
Augen unter allen Umständen und jederzeit eine hohe Sicherheit
*EN 166 option N : Beständigkeit gegen Beschlag.
Damit die Linsen konform sind, müssen sie mindestens 8 Sekunden lang bei 100°C beschlagfreibleiben.


*Twilight-Linsen:* Die neue Twilight-Technologie bietet die Vorteile der ESP-Technologie mit einer *doppelten Antibeschlag-Beschichtung der Linsen (innen und außen), die auch unter den extremsten Bedingungen den Beschlag verhindern.
*

Twillight+ Modell: *Twillight Technologie+Platinum*


----------



## madre (17. Februar 2014)

Naja die hab ich dann ja getestet.


----------



## 430er (18. Februar 2014)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt einige Brillen versucht,radbrillen und Schutzbrillen, alle sind bei mir in steilen Anstiegen beschlagen.
> Bolle habe ich noch nicht versucht.
> Wie ist das bei euch im uphill bei Geschwindigkeiten um 5kmh?



Habe mit der "*Bollé Rush" *die Erfahrung gemacht, beschlägt bergauf bei Geschwindigkeiten unter 12 - 13 km/h ...
Also nicht wirklich optimal. Sobald wieder schneller als 15 km/h gefahren wird, gleich wieder frei ...
Taugt also für die Fahrt zur Arbeit, aber nur bedingt für den Wald ...

Ach ja, Temp war so um die 5°C


----------



## Dease (15. März 2014)

Gibt es irgendwo Angaben zu den Stegbreiten der Brillen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoingDown (19. März 2014)

Ich werde mir mal die Contour CONTPSI mit klaren Gläsern bestellen. Bin mal gespannt, wie die sich dann schlägt.
Habe einfach keine Luft 50€ aufwärts für eine Brille auszugeben.


----------



## Forest-Gump (21. März 2014)

moxrox schrieb:


> _*Die neuere Bolle Rush+ gibt es sogar mit Twillight + Plantinum Beschichtung.*_


----------



## Forest-Gump (21. März 2014)

Hab ich bestellt - echt schwer zu bekommen in D. Bei Ebay kommt alles aus UK - 25 GBP Versandkosten.............

Aber hier hab ich das Teil bekommen: http://www.adesatos.com/shop/bolle-rush-plus-schutzbrille-en166.html

Guter Preis - schneller Versand. PAYPAL Expressbestellung möglich. Falls es jemand interessiert..........


----------



## snoopyx (22. März 2014)

In den Bedingungen von Adesatos steht dass ein Lieferung nur an "*an Industrie, Handel, Gewerbe, Verbände, kommunale Einrichtungen und vergleichbare Institutionen*" erfolgt. Hast du ohne Probleme als Privatperson bestellt?


----------



## GoingDown (22. März 2014)

So, meine Contour CONTPSI ist gerade angekommen, die Brille macht einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck, vor allem die Gläser.

Durch einfaches drauf Hauchen kann man die Brille schon mal nicht beschlagen. Werde nach der nächsten Fahrt dann mal mehr berichten.


----------



## Forest-Gump (22. März 2014)

snoopyx schrieb:


> In den Bedingungen von Adesatos steht dass ein Lieferung nur an "*an Industrie, Handel, Gewerbe, Verbände, kommunale Einrichtungen und vergleichbare Institutionen*" erfolgt. Hast du ohne Probleme als Privatperson bestellt?



Ja - kein Problem. Sehr netter Geschäftsführer - hat mir nach 22h noch auf meine email - Anfrage geantwortet. Alles easy abgelaufen.

Hab das mit den AGB garnicht gelesen - übrigens hab ich das Ladegerät für die AKKUs meiner Bike - Beleuchtung auch zum halben Preis bekommen - Marke ANSMANN. War auch ein Shop der "nur" an Gewerbetreibende & Vereine liefert.

Ich denke bei Kleinbestellungen schaut da niemend so genau hin.............


----------



## kreisbremser (23. März 2014)

Forest-Gump schrieb:


> Ja - kein Problem. Sehr netter Geschäftsführer - hat mir nach 22h noch auf meine email - Anfrage geantwortet. Alles easy abgelaufen.
> 
> Hab das mit den AGB garnicht gelesen - übrigens hab ich das Ladegerät für die AKKUs meiner Bike - Beleuchtung auch zum halben Preis bekommen - Marke ANSMANN. War auch ein Shop der "nur" an Gewerbetreibende & Vereine liefert.
> 
> Ich denke bei Kleinbestellungen schaut da niemend so genau hin.............



ich würd gern mehr über deinen akku erfahren? masse, anschlüsse, wo gekauft?

gruß
fridjof


----------



## Forest-Gump (23. März 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> ich würd gern mehr über deinen akku erfahren? masse, anschlüsse, wo gekauft?
> 
> gruß
> fridjof



Die Akkus sind von Ebay - Sanyo AA 2700 fürs Frontlicht & Sanyo AAA 1000 fürs Rücklicht. Extrem lange Durchhaltedauer.

Das Ladegerät ist ein Ansmann Powerline 8 - hier gekauft: 

_*http://www.officeb2b.de/DETAILS-ANSMANN-Ladeger%E4t-POWERLINE-8-Z1473512.html*_

Hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter.


----------



## RetroRider (24. März 2014)

Forest-Gump schrieb:


> [...] War auch ein Shop der "nur" an Gewerbetreibende & Vereine liefert.
> 
> Ich denke bei Kleinbestellungen schaut da niemend so genau hin.............


Ist halt Mehrwertsteuerhinterziehung. Aber um auf Hoeneß-Niveau zu kommen musst du ganz schön viele Akkus und Brillen bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forest-Gump (24. März 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ist halt Mehrwertsteuerhinterziehung. Aber um auf Hoeneß-Niveau zu kommen musst du ganz schön viele Akkus und Brillen bestellen.



Nicht ganz richtig - beide Rechnungen enthalten MwSt. Die Preise sind halt nur günstiger..... - was Hoeneß angeht - der wird doch demnächst Vorstandsvorsitzender vom Grossflughafen BER, er kann gut mit Geld umgehen und der Flughafen wird gerade fertig wenn er aus dem Knast kommt..


----------



## lynn191186 (25. März 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Ist halt Mehrwertsteuerhinterziehung. Aber um auf Hoeneß-Niveau zu kommen musst du ganz schön viele Akkus und Brillen bestellen.



Das stimmt so nicht. Auch ich unterhalte einen Webshop, der nur an Gewerbetreibende etc. verkauft. Das hat etwas mit dem Rückgaberecht und der Ausweisung der Steuer zu tun, die sich etwas unterscheiden. Denn für Gewerbetreibende gibt es andere Rechtsgrundlagen. Natürlich werden auch bei den Rechnungen für Gewerbetreibende Steuern ausgewiesen. Allerdings nicht bei den Preisen im Shop abgebildet. Dort steht meistens "zzgl. Mehrwertsteuer" oder etwas ähnliches. Erst auf der Rechnung erscheint dann der MwSt.-Betrag. In einem Privatkundenshop müssen die Preise von vornherein komplett angezeigt werden.

Bei vielen Shops wird man auch als Privatkunde akzeptiert, wenn man diese Bedingungen akzeptiert oder aber es gibt extra einen Shop für Privatkunden. Das kann man z.B. auch auf großen bekannten Webseiten wie Viking o.ä. feststellen. Also einfach mal nachfragen  

Sooooo Klugscheißermodus aus. 

Kommen wir wieder zu den Brillen. Die bollé Brillen kenne ich auch und finde sie super. Ich kann auch die Brille SILIUM empfehlen. Hier hatte ich zwar anfangs das viel beschriebene Problem mit dem Beschlagen, aber ich habe entdeckt, dass es von bollé selbst sogar ein Anti-fog Spray gibt, das ist echt super.


----------



## lynn191186 (25. März 2014)

Achso, übrigens tolles Forum hier, beobachte es schon lange !! Kompliment an alle Schreiber


----------



## Deleted 272067 (10. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verfolge dieses Forum mit sehr großem Interesse, da ich im Moment auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Brille bin.

Habe zwar etwas den Überblick verloren zwischen den ganzen Modellen, was ich aber herauslesen konnte, dass die meisten mit der Bolle Rusch Twiligt sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Meine Frage nun dazu:

- Wie sieht es aus mit Sonnenschein im Vergleich zu "Dunkel"? Blendet die Sonne bzw. sehe ich bei Dunkelheit/Dämmerung noch ausreichend?
- Wie sieht es aus mit Wind?

Hatte eine Brille von BBB, bei welcher ich sehr starken Wind in den Augen gespürt hatte. Habe ich nun zurückgegeben und bin auf der Suche.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit der Bolle gesammelt  ?

EDIT: Hier noch mein Einsatzgebiert: Ich fahre eig. bei jedem Wetter. Auch bei Schnee und Regen. Sonne wie auch bei Dunkelheit.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## LightninKoko (10. April 2014)

Die Frage gibt mir die Möglichkeit, mich kurz für den Tipp mit der Twilight zu bedanken, ohne den Thread zu bumpen. Ich habe mir das Ding, nachdem mir meine alte Brille gleich bei der ersten Fahrt im neuen Jahr davongeflogen ist, auch mal als Provisorium gekauft und bin so weit  ganz zufrieden.

Mit dem Wind funktioniert zumindest bei mir mit eher großem Kopf sehr gut; kein Zug an den Augen.

Was Sonne und Dunkelheit angeht, so kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, dass mich da was gestört hat, aber da können sicher andere Leute hier mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Christian66 (11. April 2014)

Nach einigen Einsätzen bedarf meine Rush Twilight einer Grundreinigung - ist so richtig dreckig.

Nun haben wir aber irgendwann in diesem Thread gelernt, dass man die Brille auf der Innenseite wohl waschen aber nicht abwischen darf, da sonst die Anti-Fog Beschichtung sofort weg ist.

Ohne Wischen bringe ich die Brille aber nicht mehr sauber.

Was jetzt?

Erfahrungen?

Das von Bolle angebotene Mittel für DIY Antifogbeschichtung kaufen und neu "vergüten"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trixter78 (12. April 2014)

Ich habe die Rush Plus Twilight inzwischen schon diverse Male von innen sowie von außen abgewischt. Konnte bisher nicht feststellen, dass die Anti-Fog-Wirkung nachgelassen hat.


----------



## Rubik (12. April 2014)

Nachdem ich jetzt fast alle Beiträge durchgelesen habe, entschied ich mich ebenfalls für die 
Bolle Schutzbrille - Rush - twilight.

Bin schon sehr gespannt! 

Denn meine bisherigen Uvex sind durch den ständigen Beschlag, kaum zu gebrauchen. 

Sehr hilfreicher Thread, beide Daumen hoch!


----------



## Tristero (7. Juli 2014)

Angeregt durch diesen Thread habe ich das ausprobiert und mir eine Rush Twilight und eine klare Axis geholt. Mein Fazit: Taugt nicht! Ich kann nur abraten. Für mich ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## chumbajk1 (7. Juli 2014)

ich werde das auch mal testen,gerade bei dem preis

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wies (7. Juli 2014)

Tristero schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Taugt nicht!



Inwiefern?


----------



## Philippr76 (8. Juli 2014)

Versteh ich auch nicht.  Bolle Rush ist perfekt, sitzt gut , ist fast komplett wind und fliegendicht und wenn sie mal kaputt sein sollte was ich nicht glaube kauf ich halt für 10 Euro ne neue.


----------



## zwehni (9. Juli 2014)

Heyho, ich klink mich mal kurz ein. hat einer schon erfahrungen mit dem Bollé Tracker II gemacht?
Durch nen Unfall als Kind hab ich Probleme mit dem Auge, das heisst wenn es zieht dann tränt das Auge. Ich wollt aber nicht immer überall mti ner Goggle hinfahren. Hat die schonmal jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## kaptan (9. Juli 2014)

Ja, ich hab eine hier rumfliegen! Für den Preis ganz ok als Touren Brille, Beschlägt recht schnell bei kaltem/nassen Wetter! Was sie bei mir aber disqualifiziert hat ist der Sitz. Wenn man abfahrtsorientiert fährt bzw. viel Springt würde ich abraten. Die Bügel haben halt keine Gummi flächen und das Band saß bei mir zu bescheiden an den Ohren.


----------



## zwehni (10. Juli 2014)

Ich werd mal morgen zu LIDL und mir die brille holen. einfach mal testen. 8€ hin oder her.


----------



## chumbajk1 (10. Juli 2014)

ich auch


Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwehni (10. Juli 2014)

okay - radbrille mit geschlossenem bügel flashed mich mal so gar nicht. gerade nen kurzen blick drauf geworfen. eher crap. ich werd die wohl einfach gegen  das randlose modell austauschen.


----------



## moxrox (10. Juli 2014)

Die Cobra mit Kopfband ist vielleicht noch eine Alternative. Schaut eher nach echter abschliessender mini goggle aus anstelle von Bügelbrille mit Band. Für den Sommer passt das, im Winter wird das Teil wahrscheinlich schneller beschlagen.


----------



## Tristero (14. Juli 2014)

Wies schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



Habe mir die Rush Twilight und eine klare Axis besorgt. Tönung der Rush ist ganz nett, für meinen Geschmack für den Wald vielleicht einen Tick zu dunkel, Farbe ist aber angenehm. Das Problem bei beiden Brillen besteht darin, dass es vor allem immer noch Schutzbrillen sind, d.h. um die Augen vor umherfliegenden Fremdkörpern zu schützen, sind sie seitlich extrem geschlossen - weit mehr als auf dem Rad nötig. Das behindert die Durchlüftung und begünstigt Beschlagen, welchem nur bei der Twilight durch die Beschichtung schnell abgeholfen wird. Vor allem aber sind die Scheiben in diesen stark gekrümmten Randbereichen optisch nicht mehr korrekt. Konzentriert man sich auf die Arbeit an einem Werkstück, welches man fixiert, mag das sicherlich ganz ok sein. Will sagen, das sind durchaus passable Schutzbrillen. Auf dem Rad, insbesondere im Straßenverkehr, kommt es aber auch wesentlich auf das periphere Sehen an. Wenigstens für meine Begriffe ist verzerrtes Sehen im Randbereich unter diesen Umständen extrem störend. Bei diffuser Sonneneinstrahlung kam es zudem bei der Rush zu Reflexionen im Glas. Das geht gar nicht. Kurzum, jede Tchibo-Brille ist in meinen Augen besser, von Markenware gar nicht zu reden. 


Wies schrieb:


> Inwiefern?


----------



## Wies (14. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ists klarer. Danke für deine Rückmeldung.


----------



## OliDuro (16. Juli 2014)

Nochmal ein Tip für Brillenträger, ich fahre mit dieser hier:
http://www.uvex-safety.com/de/produkte/individuelle-psa/optik/produkt-highlights-optik/?model=147
Gläser werden individuell nach Brillenpass gefertigt, ob sie aber für "Endkunden" lieferbar sind, weiß ich nicht. Nutze die Brille auch bei der Arbeit.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Oktober 2014)

Am Donnerstag starte ich mal wieder nen neuen Versuch mit Kontaktlinsen, der Optiker jetzt scheint um einiges kompetenter als der (die) letzte zu sein...
Welche Brille würde denn für einen schmalen Schädel gut passen? Meine jetzigen normalen Brillen sind 12,5-13cm breit (Glasbreite 48/49mm), und alles breitere sieht einfach recht dämlich aus.
Bei den gebogenen Gläsern kann man das sicherlich nicht 1:1 gleichsetzen, aber vielleicht hat hier ja jemand einen ähnlich schmalen Schädel und schon ein paar Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## drobbel (20. Oktober 2014)

Die Bolle Rush HD, die ich mein eigen nenne, passt mir als schmalköpfigem Kontaktlinsenträger recht gut und kommt vom einen Gelenk zum anderen knapp auf 14cm. Meine normale Brille ist 13cm breit.


----------



## sp00n82 (4. November 2014)

So, hab mir jetzt auch mal die Bolle Rush+ Twilight geholt. Gemessene Breite von Bügel zu Bügel (innen): ~13,4cm


(Brille umgedreht und dort dann vom Anfang linker Bügel zu Anfang rechter Bügel gemessen - ohne die Verdickungen an den Scharnieren).

Erstmal zu breit für meinen schmalen Kopf, aber da die Brille nur 12€ gekostet hat, war ich experimentierfreudig und habe mit einem Feuerzeug am Nasenbügel die Innenbreite auf ca. 12cm verringern können. Jetzt passts einigermaßen.

Nur sind meine Wimpern wohl etwas zu lang und berühren die Brille, das war aber auch schon vor der Aktion so. Mal sehen, ob das beim Fahren dann stört oder nicht.


Zur Info:
meine normalen Sehstärke-Brillen haben ebenfalls ca. 12cm Innenbreite, auf die gleiche Art gemessen (Bügel innen, ohne Verdickungen).


----------



## drobbel (4. November 2014)

Haha, ja, das mit den Wimpern ist bei mir genauso. Mich störts beim Fahren aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horror (4. November 2014)

also ich hatte mir auch ne bolle geholt, aber fand die auch nicht super passend, als schutzbrille in ordnung, als radbrille aber echt nicht sooo angenehm.
hab meine dann auch aus unachtsamkeit verloren und trauer auch nicht so sehr drum, war günstig, aber jetzt hol ich mir ne andere (günstige^^)


----------



## esmirald_h (5. November 2014)

Hier gibt es noch günstige http://www.decathlon.de/Kaufen/Sonnenbrille+Arenberg+ORAO


----------



## horror (5. November 2014)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Hier gibt es noch günstige http://www.decathlon.de/Kaufen/Sonnenbrille Arenberg ORAO


genau die trage ich sogar und bin happy damit


----------



## hoone (13. November 2014)

horror schrieb:


> genau die trage ich sogar und bin happy damit


Wie sind da deine Erfahrungen im Bezug auf Beschlagen und so?


----------



## horror (13. November 2014)

hoone schrieb:


> Wie sind da deine Erfahrungen im Bezug auf Beschlagen und so?



hab leider keinerlei vergleiche, also mit sicherheit nicht perfekt, aber auch nicht total übel, irgendwo dazwischen, aber ka


----------



## corratec1234 (18. November 2014)

Guten Tag,
ich habe auch die Arenberg Orao von Decathlon, mir passt sie ganz gut.
der Brillenrand ragt weit genug ins Gesicht rein und endet nicht direkt unter dem Auge wie einige Brillen von Uvex und Alpin. Was mir gut passt da so kein Wind ans Auge dringt.
sie beschlägt erst wenn ich keinen Fahrtwind habe, dass tun die Brillen meiner Kollegen aber auch und die sind teilweise sehr teuer.
was etwas stört ist, dass sie etwas auf dem Knochen über dem Ohr drückt, dass könnte aber auch bei einer teureren brille passieren und könnte auch an mir liegen und nicht unbedingt an der Brille.
ich habe sie in klar für Herbst/Winter und in gelb für Frühjahr/Sommer. 
kann die Brille nur empfehlen, da man für den preis nix falsch machen kann, auch wenn sie dann doch nix sein sollte.

Gruß Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (19. November 2014)

corratec1234 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ich habe sie in klar für Herbst/Winter und in gelb für Frühjahr/Sommer.
> kann die Brille nur empfehlen, da man für den preis nix falsch machen kann, auch wenn sie dann doch nix sein sollte.
> 
> Gruß Mike



Komisch, ich fahr die gelben Brillen im Winter wegen des besseren Kontrastes bei Schnee und bewölkten Himmel. Gelbe Brille im Sommer fahr ich nur bei Regen. 

Gruß Rossifumi


----------



## ride-FX (19. November 2014)

Sehe ich ähnlich, im sommer fahre ich eher blaue scheiben, die filtern diesen sonne / schatten effekt schön raus. gelb / orange ist jetzt im herbst schön.


----------



## horror (19. November 2014)

also auf der brillenverpackung (von der 5€ decathlon brille) stehts schön drauf wo die unterscheide sind.

Ist im Prinzip wie viel % des Lichtes durchgelassen werden

durchsichtige brille: 80-100% (bei regen (oder eben dunklem winter)
gelbe brille: 43-80% wenns bewölkt ist
dann gibts noch ne zwischenstufe ohne passende brille: 18-43%
dunkle brille: 8-18%

ich fahr im prinzip wenns dunkel ist, stark bewölkt bzw in der dämmerung immer mit den durchsichtigen und wenns hell (aber nicht unbedingt sonnig) dann die gelbe


----------



## hoone (25. Dezember 2014)

Also ich hab jetzt seit ein paar Wochen die Bolle Rush+ (klare Gläser, ohne Tönung) und bin recht zufrieden. Beschlägt nur wenn man nach starker Anstrengung längere zeit stehen bleibt, und dann auch nicht besonders stark, aber ist nach paar Metern sofort wieder frei. 
Jedes mal beim Aufsetzen der Brille merk ich allerdings, dass was mit der Optik nicht irgendwas nicht stimmt. Man hat ein leicht schwummriges Gefühl. Sobald ich los fahre und nicht mehr daran denke geht das aber wieder weg, beim Fahren merke ich davon also überhaupt nichts. Ich trage die Brille in Verbindung mit Kontaktlinsen, vielleicht hat das was damit zu tun.


----------



## drobbel (25. Dezember 2014)

Das mit dem fiesen Sonne-Schatten-Kontrast sollte ich mal probieren... Aber ich kann mich ja schon bei Schlamm kaum dazu durchringen, überhaupt mal ne Brille zu tragen...
Das mit der leichten Sehstärke konnte ich auch an anderen Sicherheitsbrillen ohne Kontaktlinsen bemerken, nachdem es mir auch erst gar nicht aufgefallen war, bis es hier im Thread erwähnt wurde.


----------



## aurelio (3. Mai 2016)

horror schrieb:


> also auf der brillenverpackung (von der 5€ decathlon brille) stehts schön drauf wo die unterscheide sind.
> 
> Ist im Prinzip wie viel % des Lichtes durchgelassen werden
> 
> ...



Ich bin mit den Orao Brillen von Decathlon auch sehr zufrieden. Nun habe ich aber von MTB Kollegen gehört, dass solche Billig-Brillen verzerren sollen und bei dauerhaftem Gebrauch entsprechend schädlich fürs Auge wären. Ich merke nichts von einer Verzerrung beim Aufsetzen/Tragen. Auf Nachfrage beim Optiker hielt dieser es auch für unwahrscheinlich. Bei der Orao steht allerdings auch dabei, dass die Brille nicht für "dauerhaftes" Tragen konzipiert ist.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## drobbel (3. Mai 2016)

Ich habe auch eine Bolle die den Effekt nocht hat und eine andere, wo der Effekt deutlich merkbar ist. Das Sichtfeld ist dann etwas verzogen, was dazu führt, dass sich das ganze Rad für 5 Minuten fremd anfühlt, dann gewöhnt man sich dran. Augenschäden kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, unangenehm und unnötig ist es trotzdem.


----------



## palmilein (3. Mai 2016)

aurelio schrieb:


> Ich bin mit den Orao Brillen von Decathlon auch sehr zufrieden. Nun habe ich aber von MTB Kollegen gehört, dass solche Billig-Brillen verzerren sollen und bei dauerhaftem Gebrauch entsprechend schädlich fürs Auge wären. Ich merke nichts von einer Verzerrung beim Aufsetzen/Tragen. Auf Nachfrage beim Optiker hielt dieser es auch für unwahrscheinlich. Bei der Orao steht allerdings auch dabei, dass die Brille nicht für "dauerhaftes" Tragen konzipiert ist.


*Kurzversion:*

Sonnen- & Sportbrillen mit stärkerer Durchbiegung sollten ein sogenannte Kompensationsprisma eingearbeitet haben. Ist dies nicht der Fall, müssen die Augen, genauer gesagt die horizontalen Augenmuskeln, ständig nachstellen und/oder das Gehirn muss mehr Rechenleistung beim Sehprozess aufbringen. Beides kann zu verschiedenen "Symptomen" führen.

Theoretisch kann es auf Dauer wirklich schädlich für die Augen sein, aber wir reden dann von einem Gebrauch wie bei der Alltags-Korrektionsbrille und jahrelangem Tragen. 
meist haben die billigsten Sport-/Sonnenbrille kein Kompensationsprisma

*ausführliche Antwort:*

Unabhängig davon, ob eine Sehstärke in einem Brillenglas eingearbeitet ist oder nicht, entstehen Verzerrungen und Ablenkungen in dem Glas wenn es "schief" gehalten wird. Typischerweise wird dann der Lichtstrahl und damit das Bild in eine bestimmte Richtung abgelenkt. Diese Ablenkung ist je nach Durchbiegung unterschiedlich stark und muss somit individuell auf ein Brillenmodell korrigiert werden. 
Ein Kompensationsprisma im Rechten und Linken Glas (oder auch in der durchgehenden Scheibe, wie bei der Oakley M-Frame oder Radar) sorgt für die Korrektur dieser Verzerrung. Die Augen haben somit beim Blick keine zusätzliche Belastung und beim schrägen durchgucken durch die Brille, ist, die Belastung auf beiden Augen gleich hoch - und damit angenehm.

Erkennbar ist so ein Kompensationsprisma an der erhöhten Randdicke zur Nase hin (oder bei einer durchgehenden Scheibe die Mitte). Die hochwertigen Sportbrillen sind hierbei perfekt damit ausgestattet und daher auch beim Durchgucken so angenehm. 
Da dies wie schon beschrieben immer individuell berechnet und hergestellt wird, ist das einer von mehreren Kostenpunkten, die hochwertige Sportbrillen eben auch so preisintensiv (und damit mein ich nicht teuer!) machen.


----------



## drobbel (3. Mai 2016)

Das spricht aber auch dafür dass man sich auf dem Gebiet der viel günstigeren Arbeitssicherheitsbrillen sorglos bedienen können sollte, weil die ja explizit für lange Tragezeiten gedacht sind, man aber nicht den Fashion/Lifestyle-Bonus bezahlt


----------



## palmilein (3. Mai 2016)

Das kommt auf das Modell und den Einsatz sicherlich drauf an. Ich kenne auch Arbeitssicherheitsbrillen die kein Kompensationsprisma haben. 
Was du in deiner Rechnung auch vielleicht vergisst, ist die Austauschbarkeit von verschiedenen Filtern, auf den Sport entwickelte Tönungen, für den Sport optimierten Sitz (Stichwort: mehr Rutschfestigkeit) und eventuell andere, bruchsichere Materialien beim Glas selbst. 

Je nach Sicherheitsbrille haben die zwar eine höhere Resistenz gegen Chemikalien, aber dafür eine geringere Bruchsicherheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (3. Mai 2016)

Gut, es gibt aber auch Sicherheitsbrillen für den Outdoorbereich, die gut sitzen und Anti-Fog-und-Kratz-Beschichtung haben. Es stimmt, unsere billigen Laborbrillen hier haben auch eine grausame optische Verzerrung, mit meiner Bolle (o.ä., müsste ich mal nachschauen) bin ich aber höchst zufrieden, erst recht für unter 20€.


----------



## aurelio (3. Mai 2016)

palmilein schrieb:


> *Kurzversion:*
> 
> Sonnen- & Sportbrillen mit stärkerer Durchbiegung sollten ein sogenannte Kompensationsprisma eingearbeitet haben. Ist dies nicht der Fall, müssen die Augen, genauer gesagt die horizontalen Augenmuskeln, ständig nachstellen und/oder das Gehirn muss mehr Rechenleistung beim Sehprozess aufbringen. Beides kann zu verschiedenen "Symptomen" führen.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. Die angesprochene, erhöhte Randdicke zur Nase hin ist jedoch auch bei den fünf Euro Orao Modellen vorhanden. Sollte also in diesem Fall doch keine "schlechte" Brille sein?! Wie gesagt ein Kollege meinte er könne damit nicht fahren weil alles verzerrt. Ich merke jedoch keine Beeinträchtigung und auch kein Ermüden der Augen oder sonstiges. Ich denke somit sollte nichts gegen weiteres Benutzen sprechen oder? Wie erwähnt trage ich die Brille dann maximal 3, 4 mal die Woche für 3 bis 4 Stunden.


----------



## palmilein (3. Mai 2016)

Ich kenn die Orao Brillen von Decathlon jetzt nicht, durchaus möglich, dass sie auch ein Kompensationsprisma haben. Eventuell ist es aber dann nicht perfekt für das jeweilige Modell berechnet und/oder das verwendete Polycarbonat ist nicht so sauber verarbeitet (optische Reinheit) und löst deswegen die Beschwerden bei deinem Kollegen aus. 

Wie gesagt, ich halt es auch für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass du ernsthafte Probleme dadurch bekommst... denn dafür müsstest du es wohl wie beschrieben dauerhaft und jahrelang tragen.


----------



## dkc-live (4. Mai 2016)

palmilein schrieb:


> *Kurzversion:*
> 
> Sonnen- & Sportbrillen mit stärkerer Durchbiegung sollten ein sogenannte Kompensationsprisma eingearbeitet haben. Ist dies nicht der Fall, müssen die Augen, genauer gesagt die horizontalen Augenmuskeln, ständig nachstellen und/oder das Gehirn muss mehr Rechenleistung beim Sehprozess aufbringen. Beides kann zu verschiedenen "Symptomen" führen.
> 
> ...



Sorry aber... Keine Brille schafft das Komplett zu kompensieren. 
Ich habe fast 6 Dioptrien und Brille und Kontaklinsen... Wenn ich zwischen Brille und Kontaktlinsen wechsle kann ich für 10 Minuten nur sehr ungewohnt sehen. Das liegt einfach in der Natur der Sache. Das wirst du auch nicht kompensiert bekommen. 
Nach der Eingewöhnungszeit passiert gar nichts mehr. 
Also wenn du behauptest das diese marginale (Ich habe wirklich viele verschiedene Brille mit und ohne Sehstärke) Verzerrung Sehschäden hervorruft, frage ich mich wirklich warum die ganzen Brillenträger das mitmachen...


----------



## paburk (4. Mai 2016)

Habe mir mal diese beiden bestellt um zu schauen ob die als Enduro-Brillen taugen:



https://www.sapros.ch/de-Korbbrille...100&cn=39864066&pgid=22738&prodgrptype=detail


https://www.sapros.ch/de-Schutzbril...100&cn=10173901&pgid=19787&prodgrptype=detail


----------



## palmilein (4. Mai 2016)

Das sind nun aber unterschiedliche Ausgangslagen die du ansprichst.
Wenn wir erstmal von (Sport-)Brillen ohne Dioptrien reden, dann ist dies eben schon möglich.
Ein Beispiel wäre für dich auch spürbar, wenn du MIT Kontaktlinsen verschiedene Sportbrillen testen würdest. Denn mit Kontaktlinsen verhalten sich die Augen "nahezu" wie Augen ohne Dioptrienstärken. Stichpunkt ist hierbei die Augenbewegung und die Akkommodation (Einstellung des Auges auf den jeweiligen Abstand des Objekts) deiner Augen.

Den angesprochenen Wechsel zwischen Brille und Kontaktlinsen stellt andere Anforderungen dar. Der größte Unterschied ist vorallem die Bildgröße, die im Auge ensteht. Der geringere Abstand der Kontaktlinse zur Hornhaut, sorgt für eine "natürliche" Bildenstehung auf der Netzhaut hinten.
Das ist wirklich Physik und entsprechend nicht vermeidbar.



> Also wenn du behauptest das diese marginale (Ich habe wirklich viele verschiedene Brille mit und ohne Sehstärke) Verzerrung Sehschäden hervorruft, frage ich mich wirklich warum die ganzen Brillenträger das mitmachen...


Bitte lies dir nochmal meine Sätze dazu durch: es würde wirklich beim Dauertragen wie bei einer Korrektionsbrille für den Alltag und auf Jahre erst dazu kommen.


----------



## Toolkid (4. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte bei einer Messe in unserer Firma Gelegenheit verschiedene Arbeitsbrillen verschiedener Hersteller auszuprobieren. Dabei gab es teilweise sehr deutich sichtbarer Verzerrungen. Letztlich haben die höherwertigen Arbeitsbrillen bessere Gläser, aber das merkt man auch deutlich im Preis. Wo wir dann schon wieder im Bereich von Sportbrillen wären, die meist noch die bessere UV-Schutzklasse haben.


----------



## aurelio (7. Mai 2016)

paburk schrieb:


> Habe mir mal diese beiden bestellt um zu schauen ob die als Enduro-Brillen taugen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 489924
> https://www.sapros.ch/de-Korbbrille...100&cn=39864066&pgid=22738&prodgrptype=detail
> ...



Mit Band finde ich etwas übertrieben. Vielleicht für den Renn-Betrieb. 

Kennt/Fährt jemand mit der günstigen Uvex:

http://www.brillenplatz.de/uvex-sportstyle-204-9118-clear-clear--buv05259118z0

Taugt die was?


----------



## paburk (7. Mai 2016)

Die sieht fast so aus wie die teure Adidas Evil Eye Crystal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shapest (1. Juni 2016)

Ich lese hier immer wieder unterschiedliche Meinungen (und es gibt laut meinen eigenen Recherchen auch eigene Schutzstufen für Sonnebrillen und Arbeitsbrillen, ein Vergleich war mir hier nicht möglich):

Sind diese Arbeitsbrillen nun bezüglich UV-Schutz mit (teuren) Sonnenbrillen vergleichbar?


----------



## palmilein (1. Juni 2016)

Arbeitssicherheitsbrillen mit Kunststoffgläsern sind in 99% der Fälle mit einem 100%igen UV-Schutz ausgestattet. 
Die Schutzstufen unterscheiden sich natürlich schon, je nach Anwendungsgebiet der Sicherheitsbrille - das ist ja auch Sinn und Zweck der Sicherheitsbrillen.


----------



## drobbel (20. August 2016)

Ich habe ja die Bolle Rush Clear HD. In meinem letzten Post habe ich noch getönt, dass sie überhaupt keine Verzerrung hätte, etc und pp...  jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich, sobald ich die Brille aufziehe, das Gefühl habe, ein anderes Rad unter mir zu haben und durch die leichte Verzerrung unglaublich unsicher werde. Man sieht den Effekt quasi nicht, aber unterbewusst macht es mir doch Probleme.
Gibt es irgendeinen Anhaltspunkt, wie gut Arbeitsschutzbrillen "korrigiert" sind? Was wäre denn ein Beispiel einer guten und möglichst günstigen Brille mit den einzigen weiteren Kritikpunkten: ungetönt und Antifog?


dkc-live schrieb:


> Sorry aber... Keine Brille schafft das Komplett zu kompensieren.
> Ich habe fast 6 Dioptrien und Brille und Kontaklinsen... Wenn ich zwischen Brille und Kontaktlinsen wechsle kann ich für 10 Minuten nur sehr ungewohnt sehen. Das liegt einfach in der Natur der Sache.


Das liegt tatsächlich in der Natur der Sache, aber anders als du jetzt vielleicht vermutest: Beim Rausnehmen: durch Kontaktlinsen kommt es zu einer temporären Verformung der Hornhaut/whatever, was einige Zeit anhalten kann. Bei mejnem Vater ist es so, dass er Glück hat, und der Effekt seine Hornhautkrümmjng ausbessert, bei mir ist es leider umgekehrt, und ich sehe eine Weile schlechter.
Beim Reintun: Bei meinen torischen Linsen würde ich tippen, dass es eine Weile dauert, bis sie richtig orientiert sind. Noch ein bisschen Spekulation:  Die Kontaktlinsenflüssigkeit hat einen leicht verschiedenen Brechungsindex von der natürlichen Tränenflüssigkeit und muss erstmal unter der Linse rausdiffundieren. Deswegen sieht man such nach dem Duschen mit Kontaktlinsen ein paar Minuten lang schlechter, weil die Tränenflüssigkeit verdünnt wurde.


----------



## Deleted253406 (26. Mai 2017)

Ich suche aktuell eine schmale Brille.
Neben den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Alpina Tr-Effect und Dribs bin ich eben auf folgende Modelle aus dem Arbeitsschutzbereich gestoßen:

https://www.amazon.de/UVEX-Komfort-...F8&refRID=0MRSQM02E7ZWRADAXF4R&th=1&psc=1#Ask

https://www.amazon.de/Uvex-Augensch...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=RSAV4YX6J0WHW2H406D4

Recht schmal und sogar mit verstellbarer Neigung. Und dazu noch super günstig.
Hat die evtl. jemand auf der Nase gehabt und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## zichl (26. Mai 2017)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Ich suche aktuell eine schmale Brille.
> Neben den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Alpina Tr-Effect und Dribs bin ich eben auf folgende Modelle aus dem Arbeitsschutzbereich gestoßen:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/UVEX-Komfort-...F8&refRID=0MRSQM02E7ZWRADAXF4R&th=1&psc=1#Ask
> ...



Die hier ist richtig gut und für schmale Gesichter gut geeignet.
https://www.amazon.de/Bollé-Brille-...F8&qid=1495823872&sr=8-6&keywords=bolle+rush+


----------



## Deleted253406 (27. Mai 2017)

Die haben alle keine Nasenpads. Da müsste man wieder was einkleben --> Gefrickel.
Hab mir jetzt eine Dribs V1 bestellt. Gibt's bei Bike-Discount aktuell für 19,99.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (27. Mai 2017)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Die haben alle keine Nasenpads. Da müsste man wieder was einkleben --> Gefrickel.
> Hab mir jetzt eine Dribs V1 bestellt. Gibt's bei Bike-Discount aktuell für 19,99.


Nasenpad, was meinst du damit genau?


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2017)

verstellbare nasenauflagen.


----------



## manne (23. August 2019)

Ich hatte mich schon vor einer ganzen Weile nach einer halbwegs ansehnlichen Schutzbrille mit entspiegelten Gläsern umgeschaut, damals gabs glaube nur die Uvex i-3 AR, die mir ein wenig zu "schutzbrillig" wirkte...
Kürzlich bin ich dann auf die elegantere Ausführung namens Uvex sportstyle AR gestoßen, die auch nicht teurer ist: knapp 24€ inkl. Versand (Amazon)
Heute angekommen und sie macht wirklich einen guten, hochwertigen Eindruck. Nicht zu groß (oder klein), weiche Nasenauflage, federleicht (22g).

Nachtrag: Leider ist die Brille sehr anfällig für Kratzer, Beschlag und leichten Regen/Schnee. Durch die AR-Beschichtung wirkt sich die Sichtbeeinträchtigung stärker aus. Wird nun bei mir aussortiert und nicht nochmal gekauft.


----------

